# IUI May/June.



## Pusskins

Was wondering if anyone is having IUI May/June time?

:kiss:


----------



## hollyw79

I probably will be... I had a miscarriage in February after my first IUI and had to wait a little bit. If I'm not pregnant this cycle- which I am DOUBTING- then I will most likely have one the first week of May and starting Femara whenever the witch shows! You?


----------



## Pusskins

I'm on a waiting list at the mo. Was told it will be May/June time.
Nervous but excited about it. What's it like?
x


----------



## Pusskins

I'm on a waiting list at the mo. Was told it will be May/June time.
Nervous but excited about it. What's it like?
x


----------



## hollyw79

It was a VERY simple procedure honestly.. just like getting a pap smear.. I was a very tiny bit crampy but fine for the most part. They just stick a catheter type thing in with the sperm and BOOM.. lay still for about 20 minutes and then you're on your way!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

As long as AF comes this month I should be having an IUI around the end of this month or beginning of May!!! CAN'T WAIT!!!!

The IUI itself is pretty simple, it's all the drugs I take leading up to it that kinda stink! I had injections ... but whatever it takes I will do! :) 

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## hollyw79

PCOS~ sounds like we'll be doing it right @ the same time~ that means it HAS to work!! :thumbup: I got a BFN today @ 10DPO... I'm pretty sure I'm out with this month being au naturale.. which I figured- but still hurts like hell especially after it being the 1st month of really trying after the mc! :dust:


----------



## BellaDonna818

I'm with you ladies. I'll most likely be having an IUI next month; my first IUI to be exact. Fingers crossed for all of us. ;)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

hollyw79 said:


> PCOS~ sounds like we'll be doing it right @ the same time~ that means it HAS to work!! :thumbup: I got a BFN today @ 10DPO... I'm pretty sure I'm out with this month being au naturale.. which I figured- but still hurts like hell especially after it being the 1st month of really trying after the mc! :dust:

Woohoo to be cycle buddies ... although, I still hope you get your BFP this month!!! -- I didn't get any symptoms till 12DPO and that was when I got my BFP, so don't count yourself out just yet. :thumbup:

Anyhow, I am dang certain AF is hitting tonight OR tomorrow. I woke up today with HORRENDOUS cramps ... I keep going to the potty to "check it out" :haha: I've never been so darn excited to see her come!! If that's the case I get to start my Femara next week!!!! FINALLY!!!!! :happydance:

Keep me in the loop girly!! :)


----------



## hollyw79

PCOSMom- I suppose so.. I just feel like I *know* that I am not.. just like I *knew* that I was in January. I'll still test the next few days. I know I was super excited for AF to come after the mc too.. and getting a positive OPK was like a BFP- I was THAT excited to just know I freakin' ovulated because I didn't the first month! My AF should be here in about 4 days or so.. that's my guess.. as long as things are not still screwy from the mc. Fx'd that if it DOES come, that it comes right on time! :hugs:

BellaDonna818~ Fx'd for you! Hope you're one of those first time is a charm people! :hugs:


----------



## Pusskins

Good luck to all of you.
Be good to be IUI buddies, share stories :D
x


----------



## BellaDonna818

Thanks, Holly. That would be fantastic. I'm keeping my Fx'd for you too! :hugs:


----------



## Chloe1

Hi girls im starting iui in May with injections. Were going to the hospital tomorrow for another SA and then back for more blood tests in preperation for iui. 

It's good to know there are people at the same stage as me :winkwink:

How are you all feeling?


----------



## Pusskins

I'm not too bad thanks.
On waiting list at the mo, they said it will be may or june time. I want it to hurry up all ready. How are you?


----------



## vicki.mummy

we will be summer too, hoping May/June (maybe july) but i'm so excited to get started!!! how are you feeling about it all?


----------



## Pusskins

vicki.mummy said:


> we will be summer too, hoping May/June (maybe july) but i'm so excited to get started!!! how are you feeling about it all?

I feel excited too. Abit nervous about the injection tho :s
If we have IUI the same month we will have to be buddies?


----------



## givemebaby11

Sorry to butt in on this thread... I've been wondering about IUI and I see that many of you woman have verses in your signature and I wanted to ask you about the IUI process and how you approached it from the standpoint of a believer. Did any of you struggle with making that decision?


----------



## kaicyn

Whenever my next cycle starts I'm gonna go through with my first round of IUI's and possibly injectables. Good luck to us all!!


----------



## hollyw79

givemebaby11 said:


> Sorry to butt in on this thread... I've been wondering about IUI and I see that many of you woman have verses in your signature and I wanted to ask you about the IUI process and how you approached it from the standpoint of a believer. Did any of you struggle with making that decision?

Well, for me... the way I see it- I'm not using artificial sperm or an artificial egg- with an IUI the sperm has to fertilize the egg on it's own- and tgat in itself is a miracle from God in my humble opinion. And I also believe God has a hand in EVERYTHING and that every conception is a gift that was intended. I feel this with way with IVF too- it's in God's hands whether that will be successful or not- no amount of medical intervention guarantees anything.


----------



## givemebaby11

Thank you for your input, hollyw. Unfortunately, I am still struggling with this decision and feel ashamed for seeking a lot of medical treatment but you are right! Every life is from God and the conception still has to happen by Him. I also try to remind myself that He has equipped doctors with the knowledge to help those of us who need assistance. Thank you very much for responding. Best of luck to you!


----------



## vicki.mummy

Pusskins said:


> vicki.mummy said:
> 
> 
> we will be summer too, hoping May/June (maybe july) but i'm so excited to get started!!! how are you feeling about it all?
> 
> I feel excited too. Abit nervous about the injection tho :s
> If we have IUI the same month we will have to be buddies?Click to expand...

definitely that would be great!!! what month are you starting? we are waiting to hear.... 
we are not having injections in the first few tries - I dont' have fertility problems but i have a wife - so this is our only option!!! hehe :D


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I should be getting my IUI either late this month or very beginning of May. I am so excited to start TTC again after our horrible March we had :cry:

I have NEVER been so excited to stick needles in my belly!!! I can't wait actually ...BRING IT ON BABY!!! :happydance:


----------



## BellaDonna818

givemebaby11 said:


> Thank you for your input, hollyw. Unfortunately, I am still struggling with this decision and feel ashamed for seeking a lot of medical treatment but you are right! Every life is from God and the conception still has to happen by Him. I also try to remind myself that He has equipped doctors with the knowledge to help those of us who need assistance. Thank you very much for responding. Best of luck to you!

Personally, I'm really not religious. However, I was raised in a rather religious household, so I'm definitely familiar with the beliefs. ;) This is how I see it though, when a person is sick, they go to a doctor for a treatment whether the sickness is something serious like cancer, or much less significant like the flu. Seeking treatment for infertility is no different. If you don't feel guilty about taking medications when you're ill, why would feel guilty about seeking help with infertility? I don't think you should ever feel guilty over seeking help for anything.

And as you said, "He has equipped doctors with the knowledge to help those of us who need assistance."

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Chloe1

Pusskins said:


> I'm not too bad thanks.
> On waiting list at the mo, they said it will be may or june time. I want it to hurry up all ready. How are you?

pusskins sorry it took me so long to get back to you, i had a problem with my laptop .. so annoying!!!

I feel ok, i think i have my head round the fact that we need help. I went to the hosp last week with DH. He handed in his sample and they didnt do my bloods!! They told me they would phone me with the next step. They called the next day and i was all excited. The reception said the doctor had told her to make me an appointment to come in and get my results (routine apparantly). Anyway she gave me the soonest appointmnet she had which was in 4 weeks!!! 4 weeks to get results, what an absolute joke. To be told you are top of the waiting list then have to wait weeks for results left me feeling really dissapointed. I just feel what next will it be another 4 weeks to go in for bloods then another 4 weeks to get those results.

Sorry for the rant :haha: xx


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Hey ladies, glad I found this thread as I'm a little unsure of the whole iui process. I'm awaiting my dreaded period after another BFN. I believe our next step will be iui. The natural thing just isn't happening for me :(

Hope I can join you ladies :)


----------



## vicki.mummy

I'm not religious (as in i don't go to church) - i do believe in God though. I think if we take medications to save our lives, and the lives of our familes - why should we not use artificial means to have a baby??? 

welcome wanna_b_a_mum..... :D


----------



## Chloe1

I agree vicki.mummy. I think we should take whatever help we need. I does take a while to get your head round it however if you can get a baby at the end of it then why not?

Welcome wana b a mom :hi: What stage are you at then? x


----------



## Pusskins

wanna_b_a_mum.

vicki.mummy - Not sure what month i'll be having iui, hopefully it will be in May.
Fed up of waiting, waited long enough to get to this stage :(

chloe1 - Thats ok hun ;) the whole nhs system is a joke. I really do hope they hurry up for you.

Good luck everyone, lets stay positive for our BFP.

xx


----------



## vicki.mummy

pusskins - i know, us too!! we've been on the list for almost a year now so i just want to know what's happening now!!!


----------



## Chloe1

Hi girls, how are we all? Im looking forward to a long weekend and to make it better its sunny :happydance:

two weeks on tues till im back at hospital. Cant wait to talk to docs face to face, i have loads of questions. Really want DH results too!


----------



## Pusskins

Hey Chloe1, I'm good thanks apart from horrible hay fever.
How are you? Best of luck with the results.


----------



## Pusskins

Hows every one going?
Anyone IUI started yet?
The processes of mine start first week of June, feel nervous.
x


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Hi ladies, iui #1 was unsuccessful :( I am on cd1 & will discuss with FS what are our next steps. I was devastated to say the very least. Why is this so difficult???

Wishing the rest of u good luck :)


----------



## BellaDonna818

I had my first IUI done on the 14th. So I'll be testing soon to see if I get that :bfp: . I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much, as I'm expecting this will take a few tries until I actually get my :bfp: . I have a ton of symptoms/side effects though. I'm really not sure if it's from the Clomid (which I finished on the 7th), or if maybe the IUI actually worked. I've had cramping for days since the IUI, and increased appetite, plus major breast tenderness. I know a lot of other women have had symptoms like these, and it was because of the medications they were on. But I ONLY took Clomid this cycle. Since I don't have insurance, we opted to not to injectibles for this first time. So anyone else have these symptoms with only having taken Clomid?


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

BellaDonna818 said:


> I had my first IUI done on the 14th. So I'll be testing soon to see if I get that :bfp: . I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much, as I'm expecting this will take a few tries until I actually get my :bfp: . I have a ton of symptoms/side effects though. I'm really not sure if it's from the Clomid (which I finished on the 7th), or if maybe the IUI actually worked. I've had cramping for days since the IUI, and increased appetite, plus major breast tenderness. I know a lot of other women have had symptoms like these, and it was because of the medications they were on. But I ONLY took Clomid this cycle. Since I don't have insurance, we opted to not to injectibles for this first time. So anyone else have these symptoms with only having taken Clomid?

Good luck Bella. I had every symptom & was being very positive. Only to be crushed :(. I had breast tenderness right up to af showed her face.


----------



## Dolphin22

Hi ladies, 

I have my 9th IUI attempt tomorrow. Fingers crossed that the 9th time is the charm. :)


----------



## jmla04

BellaDonna818 said:


> I had my first IUI done on the 14th. So I'll be testing soon to see if I get that :bfp: . I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much, as I'm expecting this will take a few tries until I actually get my :bfp: . I have a ton of symptoms/side effects though. I'm really not sure if it's from the Clomid (which I finished on the 7th), or if maybe the IUI actually worked. I've had cramping for days since the IUI, and increased appetite, plus major breast tenderness. I know a lot of other women have had symptoms like these, and it was because of the medications they were on. But I ONLY took Clomid this cycle. Since I don't have insurance, we opted to not to injectibles for this first time. So anyone else have these symptoms with only having taken Clomid?

I also had an IUI on the 14th. good luck!


----------



## Bepaisley

Hi girls-just thought I'd join in, im on my 3rd IUI and going in Friday to see how many eggs are developing. First cycle I had2, second I had 1, hoping this time its not 0!! After this I'll either be doing injectables and IUI or IVF. keep going back and forth on what to do, not very confident about this cycle as ive been on the highest dose of oral Meds and not really getting results :(


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Bepaisley said:


> Hi girls-just thought I'd join in, im on my 3rd IUI and going in Friday to see how many eggs are developing. First cycle I had2, second I had 1, hoping this time its not 0!! After this I'll either be doing injectables and IUI or IVF. keep going back and forth on what to do, not very confident about this cycle as ive been on the highest dose of oral Meds and not really getting results :(

Injectables work great! I was on Femara 5mg and never ever produced more than one follie. My first month of injectables I produced 7 follies and got pregnant that month!! :)


----------



## Bepaisley

I was leaning towards IVF at first cuz I didn't want another month to go by on IUIs that weren't working. But the more I think about it the more I'm leaning towards injectables. One reason is it'll help me prepare for IVF so I won't be going into everything the first time. Secondly, I want more than one baby, so if I went straight to IVF never having tried injectables I won't know if they could have worked for baby#2. I think that's the right decision, so like u, I'll kind of have a better idea of what will/won't work in the future. Are u just waiting on AF to get started again?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

My doctor has me on birth control pills until Thursday this week. Hopefully my period will start pretty quickly after stopping the pill (I'm hoping in 2-3 days it'll start). This first period she will let us start up all our meds again as long as my CD3 scan looks ok (I pray it does!!) If so, injectables would start next week!!!!

On a side note, I think doing an IUI with injectables for at least one month is totally worth a shot. Frankly, I'm surprised to see people getting pregnant with just pills & IUI...I used pills for 2-3 years and never got prego. But all of our bodies are very different and I'm glad some people don't need that much assistance. Me, on the other hand, needs all the assistance I can get.


----------



## Bepaisley

PCOSmom, can you tell me how often you would go in to the drs when doing Injectables? Was it about the same when doing other IUIs or did you have to go in more often? Just trying to plan and think about work etc...


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

On a normal cycle I have my baseline scan at CD3, I start injectables on CD5 ...then on CD10 I go for another scan at which time they scedule my IUI date based apon the size of my follicles. I don't have any additional scans after that. By CD10 my follicles are always around 12-18mm. Of course, I inject myself so nothing additional is needed from my doc :)


----------



## Bepaisley

Thank you, that is exactly what I needed to know!


----------



## jmla04

BFP! BFP! BFP!!!

I am 11 dpiui.


----------



## BellaDonna818

Congrats Jmla!!!! Sooooo happy for you!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Hello ladies, can I join your thread? I'm going for my first IUI tomorrow and I'm so excited! I know I shouldnt get my hopes up but I think the chances have to be better than timed intercourse alone. I've been ttc with PCOS for over a year. My husband has abnormal morphology but other than that they said his sperm looks good. We've done two cycles of clomid/ovidrel and had BFN both times This was supposed to be my third try but they said I could do IUI instead if I wanted to, so I am! I have a couple of questions...
1. Went to my appointment for u/s and b/w today. My follicle was 19. Told me to come in Sunday for IUI and to have intercourse tonight. That sounded good.
Then they called me and said according to my b/w they want me to take the HCG trigger today (immediatetly) and have intercourse and then come in the morning with a sample and have the IUI tomorrow. I was worried b/c we had it last night, and if we did it today AND tomorrow that would be three days in a row and I don't know if that would've been a good sample. I told the doctor that we babydanced yesterday and she said, Oh okay then skip tonight and just bring in a fresh sample tomorrow. Does this make sense? B/C it was a different doctor who told me this, the other doctor didn't ask when the last time we babydanced was. 
2. My DH is worried about providing the sample, they say he can't use any lubricants, he says thats not gonna happen. I asked last time when we had the analysis if we could provide the sample by having sex and pulling out and they said no. Today I asked the nurse if we could do that and she said yes, just not to use any saliva. Does anyone know if this information is correct?
3. Has anyone else ever had to take the HCG trigger shot and then go in for the IUI immediately the next day?
4. Does it hurt?
5. The chances are better than doing it alone right?
6. If I have one follicle at 19 and one at 13, does that mean there is a chance for twins? Or is it unlikely that the 13 will be mature enough?
Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Pusskins

Welcome FrankieGirl16

I can't answer your questions as I haven't started IUI yet. Hopefully the process will start next week ie injection training etc.
I hope some ladies here can help :D


----------



## Pusskins

Did anyone have an initial pack before there IUI started.
What does it consist of? 
Thanks x


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Pusskins: What's an initial pack?

Greeneyes: How many follicles do you normally have after using injectibles? I had 3 this time, 9, 13, and 19. I'm assuming that only my 19 would have been mature at the time of my IUI - which was the following day after getting my ultrasound to check the follicles. And my lining was only 4.5... not sure if that's okay! Hopefully the following day it was thicker.


----------



## Pusskins

Like an introductory pack.
Not sure it will consist of?
Anyone had one when they started IUI?
x


----------



## BellaDonna818

Well ladies, it's a :bfn: for me this month. :nope: Looks like we'll be having another IUI done in June. I'm only taking Clomid, no injectibles yet. But I'm thinking I may need to talk to the Dr. about upping my dosage. I'm usually on a 35 day cycle, but the Dr. thought with my being on Clomid, I would go onto a 28 day cycle. This month, AF visited me on CD31. Also, I only had one follie this past month. I ovulate on my own, so I was expecting more than one with being on Clomid. What do you ladies think? Also, can anyone give me an idea of how much Ovedril would cost me? I have no health insurance, so we're paying everything out of pocket.


----------



## CRC25

BellaDonna818 said:


> Well ladies, it's a :bfn: for me this month. :nope: Looks like we'll be having another IUI done in June. I'm only taking Clomid, no injectibles yet. But I'm thinking I may need to talk to the Dr. about upping my dosage. I'm usually on a 35 day cycle, but the Dr. thought with my being on Clomid, I would go onto a 28 day cycle. This month, AF visited me on CD31. Also, I only had one follie this past month. I ovulate on my own, so I was expecting more than one with being on Clomid. What do you ladies think? Also, can anyone give me an idea of how much Ovedril would cost me? I have no health insurance, so we're paying everything out of pocket.

I just ordered ovidrel over the phone thru walgreens. I have health insurance but wont cover any infertiltiy treatment and it cost me $90.00 dollars.... So I went in for my cd3 check and I discussed doing an IUI this month and the f/s thinks it would be a great idea. Im so excited!!! :)


----------



## CRC25

Well last month I did clomid 50mg on cd5-9 and the trigger shot on cd14 and O'd on cd15... but ended in a BFN! so started clomid today on cd3 and will be taking it thru cd7 and then I go next week for a test to make sure tubes are clear and no cysts or fibroid. so im excited for that! then I go a few days later to have my u/s to check my response to clomid on cd3-7 instead of cd5-9. and then f/s will determine my trigger shot day, and when I will get my fist IUI.... im excited, but nervous... someone tell me good things about and IUI... Im praying this works b/c everything me and dh are doing we are paying out of pocket b/c insurance wont cover any of it, so this might be the only month of trying an IUI....


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

It's official!!!! Although my cyst is NOT gone, my doctor is allowing me to start my Femara today!!! I can't believe it's been 3 months since my miscarriage ... maybe June will be my forever baby???


----------



## CRC25

PCOSMomToOne said:


> It's official!!!! Although my cyst is NOT gone, my doctor is allowing me to start my Femara today!!! I can't believe it's been 3 months since my miscarriage ... maybe June will be my forever baby???

thats great news!! maybe June will be all of our Forever babies!!! :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

CRC25 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> It's official!!!! Although my cyst is NOT gone, my doctor is allowing me to start my Femara today!!! I can't believe it's been 3 months since my miscarriage ... maybe June will be my forever baby???
> 
> thats great news!! maybe June will be all of our Forever babies!!! :)Click to expand...

JUNE BABYDUST ALL AROUND :dust:


----------



## Pusskins

I agree.
My IUI starts June.
Everyone to have June Forever Babies. x


----------



## BellaDonna818

CRC25- While I don't have a successful IUI story, I can at least tell you that the IUI really isn't much of anything as far as procedures go. My HSG test was definitely a lot worse than the IUI. I'm sorry to hear about your unlikeliness to be able to do a 2nd IUI if the first one doesn't take, though. :( I know when the OH & I first started seeking infertility treatment, we were referred to this one clinic that was supposed to be fantastic. They def were not. :/ They overcharged for EVERYTHING. And during my first visit with them, all we did was chat about IUI's. And I paid over $300 for that. The prospect of being able to afford and IUI (and all of the tests and meds that entails) seemed incredibly daunting for us. So about a year later, I started making some calls, and found a new clinic. I now have some great Dr's, and the practice charges extremely reasonable prices. Plus, since I don't have insurance, they're willing to work with me, by allowing me to make payments when necessary. So long story short, maybe you should try looking at other Dr's in your area. Perhaps that will help with the financial burden. And good luck with your first IUI! I sincerely hope it takes for you! Fx'd!

And good luck to all you ladies having IUI's this month! Fx'd for us all!


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> It's official!!!! Although my cyst is NOT gone, my doctor is allowing me to start my Femara today!!! I can't believe it's been 3 months since my miscarriage ... maybe June will be my forever baby???

That is amazing news!!! I have my fingers crossed for you that June is your month. I can't wait to get back at this in August.


----------



## jmla04

21 dpiui and everything still good. By bean is sticking and I hope it continues to do so. I lost my first pregnancy last Jan at 9 wks after hearing the heartbeat at 8 wks. 

Forever Babies for Everyone!!!


----------



## BellaDonna818

That's great Jmla. I've for my Fx'd for you!


----------



## Mallow9

Hi ladies-

I have been reading the post and hoping everyone has a postive pregnancy this month or next!!

I think i am back in the game (not 100% yet). I had a miscariage in April from my 1st IUI. The doctors would like me to have 2 regular months before i start up again, but I think they are going to start me this month (excited scream)! I will need to get a sonohysterogram to make sure that I do not have any polps, but if i do not then i get to move foward with the clomid next week. :happydance:

Just waiting for the nurse to call me back to give me thumbs up to move foward!


----------



## sunshine314

Hi Ladies...can I join your thread? AF came over the weekend and I am going in for my day 3 scan tomorrow (to check for cysts). Not sure what they are going to suggest...I am going to tell them that I either want to be upped on my dosage of clomid (was at 50 then 75...so now I want to go to 100) or start injectibles.


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join in too? Day 9 for me and going for my 1st scan of the month tomorrow. This month they upped my clomid from 25 to 50 so maybe that will make a difference. Not too sure what the game plan will be for next month yet, maybe IUI with injectibles? we will see. 
GL tomorrow sunshine!
FX for everyone :)


----------



## Pusskins

Welcome newbies
Best of luck to you all.
I'm still waiting to be called in.

FX for everyone.


----------



## Cheers

Hey ladies I'm in for the June iui. I'm on cycle day 8 and I've been doing the injectibles since day 3. This is our second round iui. April was a bfn :( I had my scan today and everything looks good. They might have to decrease my meds a little because I'm cooking up 6 eggs and they don't want more than 4 for doing iui. So back at the clinic tomorrow and let's hope its good news.

I hope all of us ladies get our bfps soon!


----------



## Pusskins

Got a phone call from fertility clinic today.
Tomorrow DH and I got to go in for blood tests to test for HIV, hepatitis etc. How long does it take for those results to come through?
My injection training is booked in for 13th July.


----------



## icklefish

Hey all hope you don't all mind me joining in too.

Currently 13dpiui after 1st IUI using Menopur.

I didn't find the treatment half as bad as I thought and the injections were easier than anticipated. However the tww and mood swings have been horrendous, think dh was looking forward to working away this week, can't say I balme him.

Good luck to everyone
xxxxxx


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Had ultrasound today ... had 3 follicles at 12mm (still too small and need another ultrasound on Thursday). 

I had a LOAD (like 10-15 smalls follies). My ovaries are ACHING!


----------



## sunshine314

Three follies at 12mm is great PCOS! I wish I could have three follies like that :)

Icklefish - When will you be testing? Fx'd for you!! 

I went in for my CD 3 scan yesterday. No cysts (YAY!) so I can do another round this month. We discussed putting me on injectibles but the doctor said I am responding well to the clomid so he is just going to up my dose to 100 mg (so maybe I will respond sooner then at CD 21). Luckily, I don't have too many side effects on clomid...the only big effect I have is the hot flashes.


----------



## Mel S

Hi, 
Can I join - I have just started my 2nd round of IUI. 1st was in Nov and resulted in a [email protected] so really nervous.
I am on the same routine as before, tablets and injections....


----------



## LittleBird

Hey ladies, I am in my second cycle of Clomid and went in today for the follicle check. Apparently my CM is not allowing the sperm to move, so the FS recommended IUI -- tomorrow! I have never talked to her about this before. So I'm definitely feeling nervous and worried.


----------



## sunshine314

LittleBird - DOn't be nervous and worried...IUIs are VERY simple and feel pretty much like a normal pap. Good luck!

Mel S - Welcome! Good luck on your second IUI...hopefully this month will be the month for you!


----------



## CRC25

Well i went in yesterday on cd11 and had and SIS the checked my tubes w/ saline.... Yah :) no cysts or fibroids! im so excited its nice to know everything is good! they took a slight look at my follicle size and my biggest one was 15. last month taking the clomid on cd 5-9 on cd11 I had one already 17 so i was a little sad :( but they said that the follicles can grow 2mm a day.... so I was suppose to go back in today but now they changed my appt. til tom morning... .so now I will go in tom. and they will decide my trigger shot day and my IUI day!!! im so excited... im getting nervous! praying this is our Month girls! :) praying for you all! :):)


----------



## Harvest2009

CRC25 said:


> Well i went in yesterday on cd11 and had and SIS the checked my tubes w/ saline.... Yah :) no cysts or fibroids! im so excited its nice to know everything is good! they took a slight look at my follicle size and my biggest one was 15. last month taking the clomid on cd 5-9 on cd11 I had one already 17 so i was a little sad :( but they said that the follicles can grow 2mm a day.... so I was suppose to go back in today but now they changed my appt. til tom morning... .so now I will go in tom. and they will decide my trigger shot day and my IUI day!!! im so excited... im getting nervous! praying this is our Month girls! :) praying for you all! :):)

Good news on the clear tubes CRC! I know how you feel with the scan. For me I had and 11mm follie on day 10 which is slower than last month :( Oh well I guess we just have to be thankful that they are growing at all! FX for you hope this cycle is the one!


----------



## icklefish

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Had ultrasound today ... had 3 follicles at 12mm (still too small and need another ultrasound on Thursday).
> 
> I had a LOAD (like 10-15 smalls follies). My ovaries are ACHING!

That's great news! I'm out this time, :witch: showed up this morning at 4.30am and was out to hurt me, awful pains and cramps. Start round two of IUI tomorrow and back to the injections (oh joy)

Fingers x'd for lots of ripe follicles for you

xxxx


----------



## icklefish

LittleBird said:


> Hey ladies, I am in my second cycle of Clomid and went in today for the follicle check. Apparently my CM is not allowing the sperm to move, so the FS recommended IUI -- tomorrow! I have never talked to her about this before. So I'm definitely feeling nervous and worried.

Hi little bird, I had my first IUI last month, I was dreading it but it is nothing to worry or be nervous about. It was not painful in the slightest and I actually found it amusing. I really couldnt understand why the nurse left the room to give me privacy whilst undressing yet 30 seconds later was back in the room with me on the edge of the bed knees high in the air and with my little noonie on full display, seemed a pointless exercise to me but gave me something to laugh about. I also asked if the fluid they mixed DH's sperm with was red bull, to give it wings, apparently it's not red bull but does help the little fellas swim better!
Hope it all goes well for you
xxxx


----------



## icklefish

sunshine314 said:


> Three follies at 12mm is great PCOS! I wish I could have three follies like that :)
> 
> Icklefish - When will you be testing? Fx'd for you!!
> 
> I went in for my CD 3 scan yesterday. No cysts (YAY!) so I can do another round this month. We discussed putting me on injectibles but the doctor said I am responding well to the clomid so he is just going to up my dose to 100 mg (so maybe I will respond sooner then at CD 21). Luckily, I don't have too many side effects on clomid...the only big effect I have is the hot flashes.

Hi sunshine, I'm out this month :witch: turned up at 4:30am this morning and was out to hurt, really bad pains and cramps.
Back to the injections in the morning and hopefully round two in two weeks.

I had terrible side effects on Clomid, mood swings and very bad headaches and an awful ache break out on the right hand side of my chin and it's still here, the Menopur has made it worse but I'm not worrying about that thanks to concealer. 
I thought self injecting was going to be horrendous but I was pleasantly surprised at how simple and painless it was, well except when I dropped the needle in to my leg, that'll teach me for holding it in my mouth whilst swabbing the correct part of my leg with the alcohol wipe, not advisable!

Everything crossed for you for this cycle 
xxxx


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Went from having 3 follicles to 1 follicle at today's appt. Not looking good.

I am gonna call-off the IUI, I think. :cry:


----------



## icklefish

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Went from having 3 follicles to 1 follicle at today's appt. Not looking good.
> 
> I am gonna call-off the IUI, I think. :cry:

These things happen for a reason, what that is I'm not sure of, but I am big believer in fate and things happening for a reason.

I'll keep evertything x'd for you (except legs of course, don't think that'll help my cause!) :blush:

xxxx


----------



## LittleBird

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Went from having 3 follicles to 1 follicle at today's appt. Not looking good.
> 
> I am gonna call-off the IUI, I think. :cry:

Oh no... I'm sorry. :hugs: What were the sizes this time? Did the smaller two stop growing or just not as fast as the big one?


----------



## LittleBird

icklefish said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Had ultrasound today ... had 3 follicles at 12mm (still too small and need another ultrasound on Thursday).
> 
> I had a LOAD (like 10-15 smalls follies). My ovaries are ACHING!
> 
> That's great news! I'm out this time, :witch: showed up this morning at 4.30am and was out to hurt me, awful pains and cramps. Start round two of IUI tomorrow and back to the injections (oh joy)
> 
> Fingers x'd for lots of ripe follicles for you
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

So sorry about AF. :hugs: Good luck with round two! I have my fingers crossed for you. Hope they figure out a way to get the red bull in there!


----------



## sunshine314

PCOS - So sorry to hear about your follies...I just don't get why that happens :( Did the other two just go away? How big is the one you have left? 

Icklefish - Sorry about the witch. It sucks...cause right when you are about to get your hopes up, hoping it is the month, she shows up. FX'd that this cycle is your cycle!


----------



## Harvest2009

Sorry to hear about the follies PCOS, I know how u feel, I have only ever gotten one mature follie and this is our 3rd IUI. Hope 1 is all it will take, otherwise I think it will be onto injectibles for us. 
Sorry for the BFN iklefish! FX for for for next cycle.
Off for that 3rd IUI tomorrow, hoping it goes ok, 3rd time lucky?
Hope everyone is having a good weekend :)


----------



## PoppyPainting

Hi, can I join in..?
I nearly had my first iui last month but they called it off the day they were due to do the trigger shot because I had 3 follies waiting, it had been two on my scan 3 days previously but one grew really fast over the weekend! so the risk of triplets was too high.
so now af is finally here, after keeping me waiting 3 1/2 weeks b4 she showed(!) im cycle day 3 and i'll phone the hospital tomorrow to arrange scan dates and potential iui date.
what is the trigger shot like? do you get ov pains?? and did any one have to use progesterone pessaries, my hospital prescribes them and i'm dreading them!


----------



## LittleBird

PoppyPainting said:


> Hi, can I join in..?
> I nearly had my first iui last month but they called it off the day they were due to do the trigger shot because I had 3 follies waiting, it had been two on my scan 3 days previously but one grew really fast over the weekend! so the risk of triplets was too high.
> so now af is finally here, after keeping me waiting 3 1/2 weeks b4 she showed(!) im cycle day 3 and i'll phone the hospital tomorrow to arrange scan dates and potential iui date.
> what is the trigger shot like? do you get ov pains?? and did any one have to use progesterone pessaries, my hospital prescribes them and i'm dreading them!

Welcome! Sorry to hear you missed your IUI last cycle. I had read somewhere that the max. follicles they want to see is 3-4.

My trigger shot was fine. I had lots of ovulation pain, but part of that was probably from the Clomid since I had it last cycle too with no trigger. I take oral progesterone vaginally, and I don't love the side effects, but I take them at night so I sleep through some of it. My FS said that you have fewer side effects if you take it vaginally, compared to orally.

Good luck with this cycle, hope you can get your first IUI and a BFP too!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Thank you girls for the support.

Tomorrow is my IUI ... super nervous to see the hubbies sperm count. Eek! Hopefully that won't be a let-down too!!!! PRAYING!!!!!

Will let ya'all know tomorrow ;)


----------



## LittleBird

Fingers crossed for your IUI! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Thank you girls for the support.
> 
> Tomorrow is my IUI ... super nervous to see the hubbies sperm count. Eek! Hopefully that won't be a let-down too!!!! PRAYING!!!!!
> 
> Will let ya'all know tomorrow ;)

GOOD LUCK! I know you've been waiting for this for the past few months. Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Thank you girls for the support.
> 
> Tomorrow is my IUI ... super nervous to see the hubbies sperm count. Eek! Hopefully that won't be a let-down too!!!! PRAYING!!!!!
> 
> Will let ya'all know tomorrow ;)
> 
> GOOD LUCK! I know you've been waiting for this for the past few months. Fingers crossed for you!!!Click to expand...

Thanks Springy!! I am glad to be finally doing an IUI ... just wish I had more follies. I told my hubby yesterday ... I can't believe it's been 4 months since our last IUI! Crazy!!!!


----------



## gingerbaby

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Thank you girls for the support.
> 
> Tomorrow is my IUI ... super nervous to see the hubbies sperm count. Eek! Hopefully that won't be a let-down too!!!! PRAYING!!!!!
> 
> Will let ya'all know tomorrow ;)

Good luck, FX and lots of prayers for you!

Hope everyone else is getting on okay. I think we are officially on the "adoption" bus! :0) I am very excited about our new adventure! :happydance:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

gingerbaby said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Thank you girls for the support.
> 
> Tomorrow is my IUI ... super nervous to see the hubbies sperm count. Eek! Hopefully that won't be a let-down too!!!! PRAYING!!!!!
> 
> Will let ya'all know tomorrow ;)
> 
> Good luck, FX and lots of prayers for you!
> 
> Hope everyone else is getting on okay. I think we are officially on the "adoption" bus! :0) I am very excited about our new adventure! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you!!!!!!!

How exciting!!! Keep us updated!!! :)


----------



## newbie74

Hello Ladies, Do you mind if I join you? I am on cd4, started injectables yesterday, 300 UI Follistim. This is my first medicated IUI cycle. Had one without meds in November of last year. Since then I didn;t have a normal cycle, had a lap in January to remove a 3 cm cyst and since then every cd3 blood was abnormal, very high E2 levels. Finally this month E2 was 81 and FSH 8. Both kind of on the higher end but huge improvement from my previous 200+ e2 levels.
Good luck for all of us!!!


----------



## jmla04

4 wks past IUI. My first ultra sound is friday. Praying the little bean is well! Looking forward to hearing the heartbeat! Praying for forever babies for all of us!


----------



## Harvest2009

Welcome Poppy, FX for you this month. I am on prometrium suppositories and other than the discharge I don't notice any side effects. Can't help you with the trigger side effect, never had a trigger shot.
GL to you too Newbie! Hope this cycle is the one for you!
Ginger-how exciting! Congrats on that decision! All the best to you :)
PCOS-GL tomorrow, FX that your IUI goes well. 
JMLA GL tomorrow at your scan!
Had my 3rd IUI today, it went really well. Lots of good swimmers! Dr said that he put a GPS on the boys so that they would find their way, it was pretty funny :) Now onto the dreaded 2WW!


----------



## LittleBird

PCOSMomToOne -- Today's the big day!!! Good luck! I have everything crossed for you!

gingerbaby -- Good luck, I hope the journey is fast and everything works out as it should!

newbie74 -- I'm glad that your levels have gone down and you're ready to do an IUI this cycle. I hope it leads to your BFP!

jmla04 -- Friday will be here before you know it. I hope your ultrasound shows you a strong, healthy, sticky bean and you get lots of reassurance from that appointment!

Harvest2009 -- I hope your IUI is a huge success!

AFM, I haven't really felt anything since Thursday's IUI, but last night right before bed I felt some cramping right around my uterus. Not on the sides, around my ovaries. I felt like I spent hours on Google yesterday trying to find answers to all my questions. Today is 4DPIUI for me.


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Thank you girls for the support.
> 
> Tomorrow is my IUI ... super nervous to see the hubbies sperm count. Eek! Hopefully that won't be a let-down too!!!! PRAYING!!!!!
> 
> Will let ya'all know tomorrow ;)
> 
> GOOD LUCK! I know you've been waiting for this for the past few months. Fingers crossed for you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Springy!! I am glad to be finally doing an IUI ... just wish I had more follies. I told my hubby yesterday ... I can't believe it's been 4 months since our last IUI! Crazy!!!!Click to expand...

I know how you feel .... by the time August rolls around and we are back on the assisted train it will have been 3 months since our last IUI. I'm really hoping that they don't find anything major in the lap which would hinder us from starting the IUI again in August. I guess if they do we'll be onto IVF and I'll be finding a new clinic with better statistics than the one I'm currently with.

Keep us post PCOS and remember your own advice - PUPO!!!!!


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> Welcome Poppy, FX for you this month. I am on prometrium suppositories and other than the discharge I don't notice any side effects. Can't help you with the trigger side effect, never had a trigger shot.
> GL to you too Newbie! Hope this cycle is the one for you!
> Ginger-how exciting! Congrats on that decision! All the best to you :)
> PCOS-GL tomorrow, FX that your IUI goes well.
> JMLA GL tomorrow at your scan!
> Had my 3rd IUI today, it went really well. Lots of good swimmers! Dr said that he put a GPS on the boys so that they would find their way, it was pretty funny :) Now onto the dreaded 2WW!

Fingers crossed for you Harvest!!!!! Hoping that 3rd times a charm ;)


----------



## Springy

newbie74 said:


> Hello Ladies, Do you mind if I join you? I am on cd4, started injectables yesterday, 300 UI Follistim. This is my first medicated IUI cycle. Had one without meds in November of last year. Since then I didn;t have a normal cycle, had a lap in January to remove a 3 cm cyst and since then every cd3 blood was abnormal, very high E2 levels. Finally this month E2 was 81 and FSH 8. Both kind of on the higher end but huge improvement from my previous 200+ e2 levels.
> Good luck for all of us!!!

Welcome! You will have to let me know how you get on with the Follistim as that is what I will be using in August after I have had my lap procedure done. As much as everyone says injecting yourself is easy I'm still nervous about it!


----------



## Springy

gingerbaby said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Thank you girls for the support.
> 
> Tomorrow is my IUI ... super nervous to see the hubbies sperm count. Eek! Hopefully that won't be a let-down too!!!! PRAYING!!!!!
> 
> Will let ya'all know tomorrow ;)
> 
> Good luck, FX and lots of prayers for you!
> 
> Hope everyone else is getting on okay. I think we are officially on the "adoption" bus! :0) I am very excited about our new adventure! :happydance:Click to expand...

Good luck with the adoption process. Don't be a stranger on this forum! We want to hear how things go for you guys :)


----------



## sunshine314

gingerbaby said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Thank you girls for the support.
> 
> Tomorrow is my IUI ... super nervous to see the hubbies sperm count. Eek! Hopefully that won't be a let-down too!!!! PRAYING!!!!!
> 
> Will let ya'all know tomorrow ;)
> 
> Good luck, FX and lots of prayers for you!
> 
> Hope everyone else is getting on okay. I think we are officially on the "adoption" bus! :0) I am very excited about our new adventure! :happydance:Click to expand...

Good luck with the adoption process Ginger! Your baby will be so blessed and so very loved :)


----------



## PoppyPainting

little bird and harvest thankyou for the info and support. Harvest how did it go today with your iui??
Poppy


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Well, IUI was easier than previous months...it helped that I didn't empty my bladder prior!!

Anyhow, sperm count wasn't great ... 22 million with 40% motility eek! Oh well, its up to God now. Nothing much I can do but pray for the best.


----------



## Harvest2009

PoppyPainting said:


> little bird and harvest thankyou for the info and support. Harvest how did it go today with your iui??
> Poppy

Hey Poppy, IUI went well, it was yesterday. We had 55million sperm at 95% motiltiy so FX it will work this time, not getting my hopes up though :)

Glad to hear it went OK today PCOS, hope your 2ww goes quick!


----------



## CRC25

Harvest2009 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> Well i went in yesterday on cd11 and had and SIS the checked my tubes w/ saline.... Yah :) no cysts or fibroids! im so excited its nice to know everything is good! they took a slight look at my follicle size and my biggest one was 15. last month taking the clomid on cd 5-9 on cd11 I had one already 17 so i was a little sad :( but they said that the follicles can grow 2mm a day.... so I was suppose to go back in today but now they changed my appt. til tom morning... .so now I will go in tom. and they will decide my trigger shot day and my IUI day!!! im so excited... im getting nervous! praying this is our Month girls! :) praying for you all! :):)
> 
> Good news on the clear tubes CRC! I know how you feel with the scan. For me I had and 11mm follie on day 10 which is slower than last month :( Oh well I guess we just have to be thankful that they are growing at all! FX for you hope this cycle is the one!Click to expand...

Thank you! I went in friday and my follicle was 21mm so they had me trigger that morning and we went in for my IUI and it went very smooth... it was my first IUI... my dh sperm was perfect. they said it was swimming in a straight line and his count was 157 million.... im so glad he takes his vitamins!! praying this is our month girls!!! :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

CRC25 said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> Well i went in yesterday on cd11 and had and SIS the checked my tubes w/ saline.... Yah :) no cysts or fibroids! im so excited its nice to know everything is good! they took a slight look at my follicle size and my biggest one was 15. last month taking the clomid on cd 5-9 on cd11 I had one already 17 so i was a little sad :( but they said that the follicles can grow 2mm a day.... so I was suppose to go back in today but now they changed my appt. til tom morning... .so now I will go in tom. and they will decide my trigger shot day and my IUI day!!! im so excited... im getting nervous! praying this is our Month girls! :) praying for you all! :):)
> 
> Good news on the clear tubes CRC! I know how you feel with the scan. For me I had and 11mm follie on day 10 which is slower than last month :( Oh well I guess we just have to be thankful that they are growing at all! FX for you hope this cycle is the one!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I went in friday and my follicle was 21mm so they had me trigger that morning and we went in for my IUI and it went very smooth... it was my first IUI... my dh sperm was perfect. they said it was swimming in a straight line and his count was 157 million.... im so glad he takes his vitamins!! praying this is our month girls!!! :)Click to expand...

Wow CRC great sperm #'s!!!! Question : is that before or after washing? I feel like I have no hope with how little our sperm numbers were. 

Good luck...here's to June BFP's!!


----------



## BellaDonna818

Ginger- That sounds like a very exciting road. :) Best wishes to you on your new journey. :hugs:

Well ladies, today I had my second IUI. I had my mid cycle scan yesterday, and we found out that I have 2 mature eggs. :winkwink: So the Dr cautioned that if this one takes, then I'm at a high risk for twins. Not that I've actively wanted twins; in fact I would really prefer singletons. But after all this time, I think I would be extremely happy and excited to have twins (also very scared lol). 

If this one doesn't work, then the OH and I have discussed using donor sperm. Yesterday, the Dr suggested doing a mix of donor sperm plus my OH because my OH has a very high number of abnormal spermies. :( Thankfully, my OH is receptive of this idea. He admits he feels a little weird about it, but ultimately what we want is a child, and this may be what gets us one. He was actually more receptive to the idea than I thought he would be. I would have suggested doing a third IUI without a donor, and using a mix on the 4th IUI (if necessary). But he wants to go ahead & use the donor right away if this one doesn't pan out for us.

So Fx'd I get at least ONE sticky bean. :winkwink:


----------



## Mel S

Is anyone else suffering from hot flushes from the medication they are on for an IUI cycle? I keep feeling like I'm going red and burning up.


----------



## TTC in Ok

I will be starting my first iui the end of June. I have mixed feelings about it but trying to think positively!


----------



## TTC in Ok

Mel S said:


> Is anyone else suffering from hot flushes from the medication they are on for an IUI cycle? I keep feeling like I'm going red and burning up.

Are you taking clomid? I had really bad hot flashes with it. It was a little more bearable when I took it at night.


----------



## Mel S

TTC in Ok said:


> Mel S said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else suffering from hot flushes from the medication they are on for an IUI cycle? I keep feeling like I'm going red and burning up.
> 
> Are you taking clomid? I had really bad hot flashes with it. It was a little more bearable when I took it at night.Click to expand...



No I'm on letrozole and gonal f. I had clomid before but I can't remember it giving me flushes.


----------



## Mel S

TTC in Ok said:


> I will be starting my first iui the end of June. I have mixed feelings about it but trying to think positively!

You have to stay positive, otherwise you will go mad over it all and that won't help ;)


----------



## Anxiously

Hi there, I had my first IUI yesterday and I've just started spotting. I know this can be normal based on some googling, but the thing is *WARNING TMI* I also saw a glob of stretchy, brownish EWCM looking thing that looked like uterus lining. 

Has anyone experienced this before? I'm really worried.


----------



## Springy

Anxiously said:


> Hi there, I had my first IUI yesterday and I've just started spotting. I know this can be normal based on some googling, but the thing is *WARNING TMI* I also saw a glob of stretchy, brownish EWCM looking thing that looked like uterus lining.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this before? I'm really worried.

I had quite a bit of spotting and discharge after my 2nd IUI. Whomever did you IUI probably nicked your cervix while trying to insert the cathetar. I asked the Dr on the second day (my clinic protocol is back to back IUI) and she said it was totally normal!


----------



## Anxiously

Thanks Springy, that was reassuring. My IUI was indeed difficult, as we found out that my cervix is S-shaped. The spotting has stopped now, and I hope it stays that way!


----------



## PoppyPainting

jmla04 said:


> 4 wks past IUI. My first ultra sound is friday. Praying the little bean is well! Looking forward to hearing the heartbeat! Praying for forever babies for all of us!

Good luck for tomorrow JMLA, hope you have fab news and a sticky one!!


----------



## CRC25

PCOSMomToOne said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> Well i went in yesterday on cd11 and had and SIS the checked my tubes w/ saline.... Yah :) no cysts or fibroids! im so excited its nice to know everything is good! they took a slight look at my follicle size and my biggest one was 15. last month taking the clomid on cd 5-9 on cd11 I had one already 17 so i was a little sad :( but they said that the follicles can grow 2mm a day.... so I was suppose to go back in today but now they changed my appt. til tom morning... .so now I will go in tom. and they will decide my trigger shot day and my IUI day!!! im so excited... im getting nervous! praying this is our Month girls! :) praying for you all! :):)
> 
> Good news on the clear tubes CRC! I know how you feel with the scan. For me I had and 11mm follie on day 10 which is slower than last month :( Oh well I guess we just have to be thankful that they are growing at all! FX for you hope this cycle is the one!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I went in friday and my follicle was 21mm so they had me trigger that morning and we went in for my IUI and it went very smooth... it was my first IUI... my dh sperm was perfect. they said it was swimming in a straight line and his count was 157 million.... im so glad he takes his vitamins!! praying this is our month girls!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Wow CRC great sperm #'s!!!! Question : is that before or after washing? I feel like I have no hope with how little our sperm numbers were.
> 
> Good luck...here's to June BFP's!!Click to expand...

That is after the wash! he has been taking his vitamins daily! I am so proud of him!
Anything is possible dont give up hope! God has a plan!:flower:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

CRC25 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> Well i went in yesterday on cd11 and had and SIS the checked my tubes w/ saline.... Yah :) no cysts or fibroids! im so excited its nice to know everything is good! they took a slight look at my follicle size and my biggest one was 15. last month taking the clomid on cd 5-9 on cd11 I had one already 17 so i was a little sad :( but they said that the follicles can grow 2mm a day.... so I was suppose to go back in today but now they changed my appt. til tom morning... .so now I will go in tom. and they will decide my trigger shot day and my IUI day!!! im so excited... im getting nervous! praying this is our Month girls! :) praying for you all! :):)
> 
> Good news on the clear tubes CRC! I know how you feel with the scan. For me I had and 11mm follie on day 10 which is slower than last month :( Oh well I guess we just have to be thankful that they are growing at all! FX for you hope this cycle is the one!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I went in friday and my follicle was 21mm so they had me trigger that morning and we went in for my IUI and it went very smooth... it was my first IUI... my dh sperm was perfect. they said it was swimming in a straight line and his count was 157 million.... im so glad he takes his vitamins!! praying this is our month girls!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Wow CRC great sperm #'s!!!! Question : is that before or after washing? I feel like I have no hope with how little our sperm numbers were.
> 
> Good luck...here's to June BFP's!!Click to expand...
> 
> That is after the wash! he has been taking his vitamins daily! I am so proud of him!
> Anything is possible dont give up hope! God has a plan!:flower:Click to expand...

HOLY COW ... you should be prego in no time! Congrats on super awesome spermies!!!


----------



## Mel S

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Well, IUI was easier than previous months...it helped that I didn't empty my bladder prior!!
> 
> Anyhow, sperm count wasn't great ... 22 million with 40% motility eek! Oh well, its up to God now. Nothing much I can do but pray for the best.

It looks like you are 5 days ahead of me as my iui will be on Sat. Lets hope we both get our BFP this month.


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi Ladies! How is everyone doing? For those of you in the 2ww are you going crazy too? I can't believe I am only 4 dpiui! What are you ladies doing to keep yourselves busy? Anyone have any possible symptoms? I have been having af-like cramps which I haven't had with any of my previous IUI's so hoping that is a good sign! I have also been super tired and irritable which is not like me at all, oh well guess I will just have to wait and see :) FX for everyone!


----------



## LittleBird

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi Ladies! How is everyone doing? For those of you in the 2ww are you going crazy too? I can't believe I am only 4 dpiui! What are you ladies doing to keep yourselves busy? Anyone have any possible symptoms? I have been having af-like cramps which I haven't had with any of my previous IUI's so hoping that is a good sign! I have also been super tired and irritable which is not like me at all, oh well guess I will just have to wait and see :) FX for everyone!

I'm definitely going 2WW crazy! I've been watching some online TV, and gearing up to start packing and getting ready for our trip in a week. I don't really have any convincing symptoms. And the symptoms I have are more than likely side effects of the progesterone. I can't wait for this 2WW to be over! :)


----------



## Imaan

Hi ladies, am I a bit late to join your thread? was meant to be starting IUI this month but Dr. delayed me again wanted another FSH test so I'll be starting around 14th July.


----------



## LittleBird

Imaan, welcome! I hope your IUI goes really great next month and you have your BFP!


----------



## CRC25

PCOSMomToOne said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> Well i went in yesterday on cd11 and had and SIS the checked my tubes w/ saline.... Yah :) no cysts or fibroids! im so excited its nice to know everything is good! they took a slight look at my follicle size and my biggest one was 15. last month taking the clomid on cd 5-9 on cd11 I had one already 17 so i was a little sad :( but they said that the follicles can grow 2mm a day.... so I was suppose to go back in today but now they changed my appt. til tom morning... .so now I will go in tom. and they will decide my trigger shot day and my IUI day!!! im so excited... im getting nervous! praying this is our Month girls! :) praying for you all! :):)
> 
> Good news on the clear tubes CRC! I know how you feel with the scan. For me I had and 11mm follie on day 10 which is slower than last month :( Oh well I guess we just have to be thankful that they are growing at all! FX for you hope this cycle is the one!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I went in friday and my follicle was 21mm so they had me trigger that morning and we went in for my IUI and it went very smooth... it was my first IUI... my dh sperm was perfect. they said it was swimming in a straight line and his count was 157 million.... im so glad he takes his vitamins!! praying this is our month girls!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Wow CRC great sperm #'s!!!! Question : is that before or after washing? I feel like I have no hope with how little our sperm numbers were.
> 
> Good luck...here's to June BFP's!!Click to expand...
> 
> That is after the wash! he has been taking his vitamins daily! I am so proud of him!
> Anything is possible dont give up hope! God has a plan!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> HOLY COW ... you should be prego in no time! Congrats on super awesome spermies!!!Click to expand...



yeah im really praying we get a BFP this month! the f/s was pretty impresses w/ my dh results and he said they were all swimming in a line which is what they should be doing... I was reading online that the higher the sperm the better the chances each month.... hoping thats the truth! 

How are you doing?


----------



## TTC in Ok

Mel S said:


> TTC in Ok said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mel S said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else suffering from hot flushes from the medication they are on for an IUI cycle? I keep feeling like I'm going red and burning up.
> 
> Are you taking clomid? I had really bad hot flashes with it. It was a little more bearable when I took it at night.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm on letrozole and gonal f. I had clomid before but I can't remember it giving me flushes.Click to expand...

I had the worst hot flashes and night sweats while on clomid. I will be taking it again this next cycle with trigger shot and IUI. I hope the side effects go away for you! GL!!


----------



## TTC in Ok

Mel S said:


> TTC in Ok said:
> 
> 
> I will be starting my first iui the end of June. I have mixed feelings about it but trying to think positively!
> 
> You have to stay positive, otherwise you will go mad over it all and that won't help ;)Click to expand...

I know!! Thanks for the encourgement. I really hope we have success with it!!


----------



## CRC25

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi Ladies! How is everyone doing? For those of you in the 2ww are you going crazy too? I can't believe I am only 4 dpiui! What are you ladies doing to keep yourselves busy? Anyone have any possible symptoms? I have been having af-like cramps which I haven't had with any of my previous IUI's so hoping that is a good sign! I have also been super tired and irritable which is not like me at all, oh well guess I will just have to wait and see :) FX for everyone!

I am planning a bach. party right not so its keep me busy for the majority of the week til Fathers day! but after that im going to go crazy wanting to poas! :haha:
I am 5dpiui today I have been so tired the last 2 days. I had to take a nap yesterday for 2 hrs and one today for over an hour... and I never take naps... i have been moody/irritable on and off. and I have been having aching/pulling pain around my ovaries.... so def. hope thats its a good sign for us both!! 

when will you test? Im not testing til june 25th. promised my dh wouldnt test early:wacko: since I did the trigger shot it stayed in my system til almost 11dpo last month so def. just going to wait it out..... only 9 more days to go! 
Praying we get our BFP's this month!:flower:


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hi Ladies,
i didnt want to post til i read the whole thread. I am CD5, 4th day of gonal f injections and also on suprecur spray. This will be my first IUI and i have my first scan on Tuesday. Very nervous, not about the procedure but about how many follicles and what SA will be. He has only had one with slightly low motility and that was 8 months ago. Feeling quite rough since started injections which is odd because most of what ive read says that side effects are more common with the nasal spray.
We've been TTC for 18 months, just soooo nervous about this process. It has to work ladies, oh and twins be nice too. I really didnt want the assisted route and have had trouble coming to terms with it so the only way i can cheer myself up is to believe i'll get twins out of it.


----------



## Pusskins

Imaan said:


> Hi ladies, am I a bit late to join your thread? was meant to be starting IUI this month but Dr. delayed me again wanted another FSH test so I'll be starting around 14th July.

Hey Imaan. Welcome.
Hope your well? I'm starting IUI in July too.
Got injection training 13th July, abit nervous about it all.


----------



## Anxiously

Hi there, I'm now 2dpiui. My symptoms so far are mild, one-time spotting at 1dpiui (didn't need pad), earlier bedtime (but I don't feel tired during the day), and greater tolerance for cool temperature (I usually need to wear a sweater/jacket). Strangely, I feel less need to go pee now, as compared to pre-ovu period.

Oh and my BBT rose only today - 2 days after ovu!


----------



## LittleBird

Anxiously, I can't see your chart on FF. Glad your IUI went well and I hope it was successful!

I hope everyone else on here is doing well!

I've been testing in the mornings and I think I can see a little shadow of the hCG left from the trigger. I just keep hoping that I get my BFP in a couple of days!


----------



## Imaan

Pusskins said:


> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, am I a bit late to join your thread? was meant to be starting IUI this month but Dr. delayed me again wanted another FSH test so I'll be starting around 14th July.
> 
> Hey Imaan. Welcome.
> Hope your well? I'm starting IUI in July too.
> Got injection training 13th July, abit nervous about it all.Click to expand...

Hey hun, thank you :flower:
Maybe we can be IUI buddies then :) I am meant to go next week to go for injection training (but still waiting for the nurse to get back to me with confirmation. I presume I'll be starting on 14th July as that will be the first day of my next cycle. I feel a bit nervous about injecting myself. I've watched loads of youtube tutorials but it doesn't make it any easier. I am sure we have felt worse pain though. Some ladies say clomid is much worse than gonal-F. Are you also going to be on clomid and gonal?

I think the gonal-F is in a pen-type injection to make it easier to administer.


----------



## PoppyPainting

Hi Imaan, I'm on the same drugs as you- Suprecur and Gonal F, except my Suprecur is an injection, the Gonal F is the pen type. 
When I had my injection training I felt overwhelmed by trying to remember what to do but the nurse said once you are two days in it'll seem easy. She was totally right. The needles don't hurt v much either because they are thin and don't go v deep.
I watched some utube and it just scared me!! So don't worry the reality is easier than the worrying about it beforehand.
You'll be fine


----------



## Mel S

Imaan said:


> Pusskins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, am I a bit late to join your thread? was meant to be starting IUI this month but Dr. delayed me again wanted another FSH test so I'll be starting around 14th July.
> 
> Hey Imaan. Welcome.
> Hope your well? I'm starting IUI in July too.
> Got injection training 13th July, abit nervous about it all.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey hun, thank you :flower:
> Maybe we can be IUI buddies then :) I am meant to go next week to go for injection training (but still waiting for the nurse to get back to me with confirmation. I presume I'll be starting on 14th July as that will be the first day of my next cycle. I feel a bit nervous about injecting myself. I've watched loads of youtube tutorials but it doesn't make it any easier. I am sure we have felt worse pain though. Some ladies say clomid is much worse than gonal-F. Are you also going to be on clomid and gonal?
> 
> I think the gonal-F is in a pen-type injection to make it easier to administer.Click to expand...

You will be fine - the gonal - f injections really don't hurt - the thought of doing it is definitely what causes the problem rather than the actual doing.


----------



## Imaan

PoppyPainting said:


> Hi Imaan, I'm on the same drugs as you- Suprecur and Gonal F, except my Suprecur is an injection, the Gonal F is the pen type.
> When I had my injection training I felt overwhelmed by trying to remember what to do but the nurse said once you are two days in it'll seem easy. She was totally right. The needles don't hurt v much either because they are thin and don't go v deep.
> I watched some utube and it just scared me!! So don't worry the reality is easier than the worrying about it beforehand.
> You'll be fine

Thank you Poppy, that's really reasuring :hugs: how many days do you have to inject? I don't know anything yet other than the fact that I'll be having gonal-F and clomid. What is Suprecur? is that like clomid?


----------



## Anxiously

Ok, I finally managed to add the link to my FF chart in my signature....


----------



## LittleBird

Thanks, Anxiously!

Your temps are looking good so far. I hope this is your BFP coming!


----------



## Imaan

Ladies, I was wondering... since my husband wants to book our 10 day holiday asap, which days of the cycle will I need to be around for? when will they do the actual insemination? 

I am guessing they will start the process on 14th July (as that's when next AF is due and we are hoping to go away around 30th July - does that seem do-able?). 

I also wanted to know, if I get a BFN do you start with the next cycle immediately? (i.e. injecting from day 2 etc.?) 

Thank you :flower:


----------



## sunshine314

Imaan - A typical month for me goes like this: I have a CD 3 scan (to check for cysts) then if I don't have any cysts they start me on my clomid for the month. I take that days 3 through 7. Then on day 14 I go in for a scan and blood work to see how my estrogen levels and follies are doing. If they are ready then I will trigger that night and do IUIs the next two days. If they need a few more days to grow then they will tell me to come back in on day 16 or 17 for another scan/bloodwork to make sure the follies are ready, then trigger that night and go in the two days after trigger for my IUIs. After the IUIs I used to go in at 7dpo for a progesterone check but I haven't done that the last few cycles cause I have been on progesterone meds. So if you are planning a holiday, I would plan it for days 3-13 or 4-14 of your cycle then right when you get back go in for a scan (but be sure to use OPKs just in case you ovulate early). Does that help? Hopefully that wasn't too confusing ;)

As for me, I just went to the doctor this morning and I had two follies...one on the right and one on the left (that NEVER happens to me...usually only one side has follies). Sizes 20 and 16. My lining was 7 which is OK. I get my estrogen back this afternoon so if that is around 400 I will probably trigger tonight. Then have an IUI on Monday (only doing one IUI this cycle at 36 hours). 

So in the next couple days I will be joining a lot of you girls in the tww :)


----------



## Pusskins

Imaan said:


> Pusskins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, am I a bit late to join your thread? was meant to be starting IUI this month but Dr. delayed me again wanted another FSH test so I'll be starting around 14th July.
> 
> Hey Imaan. Welcome.
> Hope your well? I'm starting IUI in July too.
> Got injection training 13th July, abit nervous about it all.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey hun, thank you :flower:
> Maybe we can be IUI buddies then :) I am meant to go next week to go for injection training (but still waiting for the nurse to get back to me with confirmation. I presume I'll be starting on 14th July as that will be the first day of my next cycle. I feel a bit nervous about injecting myself. I've watched loads of youtube tutorials but it doesn't make it any easier. I am sure we have felt worse pain though. Some ladies say clomid is much worse than gonal-F. Are you also going to be on clomid and gonal?
> 
> I think the gonal-F is in a pen-type injection to make it easier to administer.Click to expand...

I'm not sure which injections i'll be on. I've been on clomid before on its own but didn't work too well, only ovulated 3 or 4 times out of 7 cycles.
Phoning fs monday as af arrived today and find out whats going on :D


----------



## Imaan

Pusskins said:


> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pusskins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, am I a bit late to join your thread? was meant to be starting IUI this month but Dr. delayed me again wanted another FSH test so I'll be starting around 14th July.
> 
> Hey Imaan. Welcome.
> Hope your well? I'm starting IUI in July too.
> Got injection training 13th July, abit nervous about it all.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey hun, thank you :flower:
> Maybe we can be IUI buddies then :) I am meant to go next week to go for injection training (but still waiting for the nurse to get back to me with confirmation. I presume I'll be starting on 14th July as that will be the first day of my next cycle. I feel a bit nervous about injecting myself. I've watched loads of youtube tutorials but it doesn't make it any easier. I am sure we have felt worse pain though. Some ladies say clomid is much worse than gonal-F. Are you also going to be on clomid and gonal?
> 
> I think the gonal-F is in a pen-type injection to make it easier to administer.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure which injections i'll be on. I've been on clomid before on its own but didn't work too well, only ovulated 3 or 4 times out of 7 cycles.
> Phoning fs monday as af arrived today and find out whats going on :DClick to expand...

Oh great, AF started on Thursday for me so I guess we will be doing our IUI at exactly the same time and finding out our BFP :thumbup: or BFN :growlmad: together :hugs:


----------



## Imaan

sunshine314 said:


> Imaan - A typical month for me goes like this: I have a CD 3 scan (to check for cysts) then if I don't have any cysts they start me on my clomid for the month. I take that days 3 through 7. Then on day 14 I go in for a scan and blood work to see how my estrogen levels and follies are doing. If they are ready then I will trigger that night and do IUIs the next two days. If they need a few more days to grow then they will tell me to come back in on day 16 or 17 for another scan/bloodwork to make sure the follies are ready, then trigger that night and go in the two days after trigger for my IUIs. After the IUIs I used to go in at 7dpo for a progesterone check but I haven't done that the last few cycles cause I have been on progesterone meds. So if you are planning a holiday, I would plan it for days 3-13 or 4-14 of your cycle then right when you get back go in for a scan (but be sure to use OPKs just in case you ovulate early). Does that help? Hopefully that wasn't too confusing ;)
> 
> As for me, I just went to the doctor this morning and I had two follies...one on the right and one on the left (that NEVER happens to me...usually only one side has follies). Sizes 20 and 16. My lining was 7 which is OK. I get my estrogen back this afternoon so if that is around 400 I will probably trigger tonight. Then have an IUI on Monday (only doing one IUI this cycle at 36 hours).
> 
> So in the next couple days I will be joining a lot of you girls in the tww :)


Oh thank you so much for that Sunshine, lol I had to turn the TV down whilst reading that so I could concentrate :) it makes much more sense now. I think maybe they will have to scan me more during the early days as it's my first cycle. I guess I will find out next week though when I see the nurse.


----------



## PoppyPainting

Imaan said:


> PoppyPainting said:
> 
> 
> Hi Imaan, I'm on the same drugs as you- Suprecur and Gonal F, except my Suprecur is an injection, the Gonal F is the pen type.
> When I had my injection training I felt overwhelmed by trying to remember what to do but the nurse said once you are two days in it'll seem easy. She was totally right. The needles don't hurt v much either because they are thin and don't go v deep.
> I watched some utube and it just scared me!! So don't worry the reality is easier than the worrying about it beforehand.
> You'll be fine
> 
> Thank you Poppy, that's really reasuring :hugs: how many days do you have to inject? I don't know anything yet other than the fact that I'll be having gonal-F and clomid. What is Suprecur? is that like clomid?Click to expand...

Hi, Imaan, how are you?
Suprecur switches off your body's own cycle, and then gonal f artificially controlls your body's cycle of preparing and growing follicles. 
My last cycle they planned to do the iui on day 18, I started suprecur on day 2 of my cycle and gonal f on day 3 of my cycle. then the plan was to inject suprecur and gonal f everyday until they gave me the shot to trigger my ovulation. however when i had a scan 5 days b4 when iui was planned my eggs looked bigger than they wanted to fit their timeframe so they had me do the gonal f only every other day. 
This month again i took suprecur from day 2 and gonal f from day 3 (so i think that's the normal pattern). i had a scan day 7 of my cycle (which was yesterday) and the follicles looked like there were too many of a similar size, so again i'm not injecting gonal f everyday, just once on the weekend and another scan monday to see what's happening.
the hospital told me after my iui last month got cancelled that it is normal for 1 or even 2 cycles to be ditched cos they are seeing how your body responds to the drugs- pity they didn't warn me b4hand so i wasn't so suprised and disappointed!:growlmad:
dh and me have concluded this is more like a journey of appts and waiting and seeing than a clear schedule to follow with specific dates etc. however thats really hard if you are also trying to work full time and not go pop with frustration!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mel S

Imaan said:


> Ladies, I was wondering... since my husband wants to book our 10 day holiday asap, which days of the cycle will I need to be around for? when will they do the actual insemination?
> 
> I am guessing they will start the process on 14th July (as that's when next AF is due and we are hoping to go away around 30th July - does that seem do-able?).
> 
> I also wanted to know, if I get a BFN do you start with the next cycle immediately? (i.e. injecting from day 2 etc.?)
> 
> Thank you :flower:

I think you need to ask your fs - I had IUI today and was only day 12, last time I was only day 13 where as others have it far later in their cycle - it really does depend on you and how your body reacts to the drugs etc.


----------



## Imaan

PoppyPainting said:


> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoppyPainting said:
> 
> 
> Hi, Imaan, how are you?
> Suprecur switches off your body's own cycle, and then gonal f artificially controlls your body's cycle of preparing and growing follicles.
> My last cycle they planned to do the iui on day 18, I started suprecur on day 2 of my cycle and gonal f on day 3 of my cycle. then the plan was to inject suprecur and gonal f everyday until they gave me the shot to trigger my ovulation. however when i had a scan 5 days b4 when iui was planned my eggs looked bigger than they wanted to fit their timeframe so they had me do the gonal f only every other day.
> This month again i took suprecur from day 2 and gonal f from day 3 (so i think that's the normal pattern). i had a scan day 7 of my cycle (which was yesterday) and the follicles looked like there were too many of a similar size, so again i'm not injecting gonal f everyday, just once on the weekend and another scan monday to see what's happening.
> the hospital told me after my iui last month got cancelled that it is normal for 1 or even 2 cycles to be ditched cos they are seeing how your body responds to the drugs- pity they didn't warn me b4hand so i wasn't so suprised and disappointed!:growlmad:
> dh and me have concluded this is more like a journey of appts and waiting and seeing than a clear schedule to follow with specific dates etc. however thats really hard if you are also trying to work full time and not go pop with frustration!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey Poppy, I'm doing well thanks hun. I hope you are well too.
> Thank you for your reply. That makes things a lot clearer. I told my husband that we could probably go away during the 2 week wait but it's hard to know when that will be by the looks of it. I guess it all depends on how my body will react to the medicines. It's good if you have had it done once because then you get a better idea on how the body will react. I think I'd pull my hair out if they ditched some cycles :growlmad: I've been waiting 7 months to get this going and ttc for 7 years. It feels like a life-time! The hospital I'm with seems so lax and doesn't mind making you wait an extra month to do an extra test they had forgotten to tell you to do whilst waiting 7 months prior; so I am sure they wouldn't mind ditching a cycle either.
> 
> Wishing you Poppy, and all the ladies here BFPs this month :hugs:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Harvest2009

CRC25 said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! How is everyone doing? For those of you in the 2ww are you going crazy too? I can't believe I am only 4 dpiui! What are you ladies doing to keep yourselves busy? Anyone have any possible symptoms? I have been having af-like cramps which I haven't had with any of my previous IUI's so hoping that is a good sign! I have also been super tired and irritable which is not like me at all, oh well guess I will just have to wait and see :) FX for everyone!
> 
> I am planning a bach. party right not so its keep me busy for the majority of the week til Fathers day! but after that im going to go crazy wanting to poas! :haha:
> I am 5dpiui today I have been so tired the last 2 days. I had to take a nap yesterday for 2 hrs and one today for over an hour... and I never take naps... i have been moody/irritable on and off. and I have been having aching/pulling pain around my ovaries.... so def. hope thats its a good sign for us both!!
> 
> when will you test? Im not testing til june 25th. promised my dh wouldnt test early:wacko: since I did the trigger shot it stayed in my system til almost 11dpo last month so def. just going to wait it out..... only 9 more days to go!
> Praying we get our BFP's this month!:flower:Click to expand...

Hi CRC, think I will test on the 25th too, that will be 13 dpiui. I never have a trigger shot as I ovulate on my own so I don't have to worry about it still being in my system, I guess I could test sooner but I would rather have some hope for a few extra days.

FX for everyone!

Sunshine-GL with your IUI monday!


----------



## Pusskins

Imaan said:


> Pusskins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pusskins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, am I a bit late to join your thread? was meant to be starting IUI this month but Dr. delayed me again wanted another FSH test so I'll be starting around 14th July.
> 
> Hey Imaan. Welcome.
> Hope your well? I'm starting IUI in July too.
> Got injection training 13th July, abit nervous about it all.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey hun, thank you :flower:
> Maybe we can be IUI buddies then :) I am meant to go next week to go for injection training (but still waiting for the nurse to get back to me with confirmation. I presume I'll be starting on 14th July as that will be the first day of my next cycle. I feel a bit nervous about injecting myself. I've watched loads of youtube tutorials but it doesn't make it any easier. I am sure we have felt worse pain though. Some ladies say clomid is much worse than gonal-F. Are you also going to be on clomid and gonal?
> 
> I think the gonal-F is in a pen-type injection to make it easier to administer.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure which injections i'll be on. I've been on clomid before on its own but didn't work too well, only ovulated 3 or 4 times out of 7 cycles.
> Phoning fs monday as af arrived today and find out whats going on :DClick to expand...
> 
> Oh great, AF started on Thursday for me so I guess we will be doing our IUI at exactly the same time and finding out our BFP :thumbup: or BFN :growlmad: together :hugs:Click to expand...

Awesome! How long are your cycles?
x


----------



## pickle13

well it is 13DPO and i tested this morn couldn't help myself, got a very faint line, so i'm hesitantly hopeful... but i'm worrried it could be the last of the HSG trigger shot leaving my system. got trigger shot 13 days ago, and IUI 12 days ago . . .so i'll poas tomorrow, now a long day...

how long has it taken other to have HSG leave their system?


----------



## LittleBird

I think you're getting your real BFP. It does depend on the dose you got, but I just got my real BFN today, 11 days past trigger, and I have heard of it staying to maybe 12, but at 13, I would guess it was new. Congratulations! I have my fingers crossed that tomorrow's test is even darker!


----------



## PoppyPainting

Sorry to hear about your bfn little bird :hugs: Could you have tested to early tho and still get your bfp??


----------



## LittleBird

PoppyPainting said:


> Sorry to hear about your bfn little bird :hugs: Could you have tested to early tho and still get your bfp??

Thanks, Poppy. Yes, I will keep testing to see if it goes positive again, just wanted to see how long it took to get a negative.


----------



## pickle13

good luck littlebird. fingers crossed, i have looked at lots of charts and lots of BFP don't show till 17dpo... and it is good to know the trigger has left your system...


----------



## Imaan

Pusskins said:
 

> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pusskins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pusskins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> Awesome! How long are your cycles?
> x
> 
> 29 days usually. What about yours? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Imaan

pickle13 said:


> well it is 13DPO and i tested this morn couldn't help myself, got a very faint line, so i'm hesitantly hopeful... but i'm worrried it could be the last of the HSG trigger shot leaving my system. got trigger shot 13 days ago, and IUI 12 days ago . . .so i'll poas tomorrow, now a long day...
> 
> how long has it taken other to have HSG leave their system?

Aww how exciting!!! all the best hun :hugs:


----------



## Mel S

pickle13 said:


> well it is 13DPO and i tested this morn couldn't help myself, got a very faint line, so i'm hesitantly hopeful... but i'm worrried it could be the last of the HSG trigger shot leaving my system. got trigger shot 13 days ago, and IUI 12 days ago . . .so i'll poas tomorrow, now a long day...
> 
> how long has it taken other to have HSG leave their system?

On my 1st IUI I got BFP at 12 dp iui so I reckon if you have a positive it is a real one!


----------



## sunshine314

SOunds really promising Pickle13! Did you get another BFP today? What symptoms have you had? Keep us updated on if it is a real BFP! :)

Littlebird - FX'd for you that you tested just a tad early. Glad to hear that the trigger is out of your system. I hope this is your month!


----------



## PoppyPainting

Ant luck with those :bfp: Little Bird and Pickle. Fx for you both. 
I had my scan today and the nurse said i had 1 nice big follie ready so has sent me home to do my trigger shot tonight, so my iui will be weds morning!!1:happydance:


----------



## PoppyPainting

PoppyPainting said:


> Ant luck with those :bfp: Little Bird and Pickle. Fx for you both.
> I had my scan today and the nurse said i had 1 nice big follie ready so has sent me home to do my trigger shot tonight, so my iui will be weds morning!!1:happydance:

I meant 'Good Luck' - sorry fat fingers!


----------



## LittleBird

This morning's test was another BFN. I have about three more days of testing and then I'll accept it. :)


----------



## Pusskins

Good luck pickle and littlebird.


----------



## Imaan

Pickle13, 

did you test again?? dying to hear if it really is a BFP :happydance:


----------



## Pusskins

Pusskins said:


> Awesome! How long are your cycles?
> x




Imaan said:


> 29 days usually. What about yours? :)

My cycles are all over the place.
I will be taking norethisterone on cd21 for 10 days to induce af to start injections then IUI.
What injections are you on?
x


----------



## CRC25

Well im 10dpiui today and then 11dp trigger shot today... waiting to test.. af due sat... usually start spotting a little about 2 days before af is due... so I should know by Friday... having sore nipples which is usually a sign that af is on her way.... i had a pma for this whole 2ww til now after I felt that my nipples were sensitve. sorry tmi :(
So now I wait I think I will try and hold off til Thursday or at least friday w/ af being due Saturday...
How is everyone else in the 2ww????


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey girls,
Some help needed. I was expecting go have my iui this morning but it won't be until Friday now. Thing is instruction I had said abstinence should be four days but now it's gonna be seven. We could bf now but that'll only be day and a half before he does sample. What do I do? Clinic wont answer phone.


----------



## LittleBird

I think it depends on his sperm -- if he doesn't have low sperm count or other issues, I think you'd be find to DTD today and have a day and a half of abstinence. But if he has any issues, that may not be enough time.


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey little bird,
His count and morphorlogy isn't great. I finally got through and they said it didn't matter the abstinence was long and that we shouldn't now. He's not got a high sex drive and I don't think his body used to producing more quickly if u know what I mean so I'm happier to do it this way.
Sorry about ur bfn chick.


----------



## PoppyPainting

Hi, can any one shed any light..?
My IUI was today went ok they said his sample was excellent, 12 million, 80% morphology and 80% normal forms and all swimming in the right direction!! So really pleased about that coz it's loads better than when they did 2 previous tests. Obviously his vitamins worked.:happydance:
However the nurse said to not test until 7th july, coz the trigger shot will be in my body if i test early. I've been given progesterone pessaries to take, she said to take these twice a day until i test, then stop if its a bfn or continue if its a bfp. So I'm wondering if i get a bfn on 7th could i still get a bfp if i test again a day or so later? therefore should i carry on taking the progesterone? if i get a bfp i'm to take the progesterone until i'm 12 weeks coz of risk of miscarriage from the suprecur lowering my natural progesterone


----------



## LittleBird

Poppy, this is the same thing I question every cycle. If you're worried, keep on for a couple of days, but the progesterone can lengthen your cycle, which means it's going to take longer to get to O again. Last cycle, I took my last progesterone the evening of 13DPO and tested 14DPO and still negative. So I just accepted it. I stopped taking the progesterone and it took another three days for AF to show up. So you could stop taking the progesterone but continue testing. The levels may take a little while to get back down. Does that help?


----------



## PoppyPainting

Yes, a bit. :hugs:
Do you think if you get a negative at 14 days its not going to become positive? I was v late coming on last cycle after taking suprecur and gonal f so i wouldnt take being late as a sign of anything this cycle, i had to wait 3 1/2 weeks after i ovulated for af! 
I know this sounds v negative for someone who's only had their iui today I just want to be prepared rather than frying my head later in the 2ww! How are things with you now?


----------



## Trying 2 cope

My clinic have Never mentioned taking progesterone and I'm worried now as my blood tests showed it to br low and I'm on suprecur and Gonal f with iui on Friday. Hid I can't go through all this and the m/c. I wish everywhere did it the same.


----------



## PoppyPainting

Hi trying to cope, sending you:hugs:, try asking them, every little bit you can do extra could help. Fx'd for you on friday, wishing you all the luck in the world. x


----------



## om_shanti

PoppyPainting said:


> Hi, can any one shed any light..?
> My IUI was today went ok they said his sample was excellent, 12 million, 80% morphology and 80% normal forms and all swimming in the right direction!! So really pleased about that coz it's loads better than when they did 2 previous tests. Obviously his vitamins worked.:happydance:

Can I ask what vitamins it is that your husband is taking? I'd love to get some for mine too!


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey, 
Mines on wellman conception but I'll let u know tomorrow if they've worked. :)


----------



## om_shanti

Trying 2 cope said:


> Hey,
> Mines on wellman conception but I'll let u know tomorrow if they've worked. :)

Thank you! I will look into getting those.


----------



## PoppyPainting

om_shanti said:


> PoppyPainting said:
> 
> 
> Hi, can any one shed any light..?
> My IUI was today went ok they said his sample was excellent, 12 million, 80% morphology and 80% normal forms and all swimming in the right direction!! So really pleased about that coz it's loads better than when they did 2 previous tests. Obviously his vitamins worked.:happydance:
> 
> Can I ask what vitamins it is that your husband is taking? I'd love to get some for mine too!Click to expand...

my husband is taking zinc tablets and selenium tablets.


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi Ladies, how are my fellow 2ww ers? Test day is tomorrow for me but I am trying not to get my hopes up too much. 
Trying to cope-hope your IUI goes well today!
Poppy-I have the same issue with when to stop the progesterone, I usually do a hpt the same day as my blood test and then stop that day if it is BFN. That way I don't have to wait too long for AF to come, she usually shows up 2 days after I stop taking it. 
FX for everyone :)


----------



## jersdoll

Hi everyone,
I'm on my 2nd IUI cycle. 8dpIUI today. Trying to stay positive but it's so hard. This cycle I used clomid 50mg days 5-9 and now progesterone supps. until further notice :) That was the same protocol as my first IUI last month. Doctor says that if we are not successful this month, it's time to look at other options....scary!!


----------



## PoppyPainting

hey harvest, does stop taking the progesterone trigger af? 
My concern was that last month my af came 3 1/2 weeks after ov, never been that late ever I always come on 13 - 15 dpo. the clinic said it was coz of the suprecur and gonal f. Therefore this month if i haven't caught god knows when i might come on and that worries me coz i'm inagining lots of neg tests and my head going sideways coz i don't know whats going on... obviously it could be a bfp and that would be a different story (!) but i want answers for if its not so i don't get too distressed!


----------



## PoppyPainting

Hi Jersdoll, does other options mean ivf? That scares me too. This could be your month tho. Fx'd


----------



## sunshine314

Good luck tomorrow Harvest. I won't be testing till July 4th weekend...hopefully this is the month for both of us!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

There's definitely more options from IUI to IVF as far as medication is concerned. 

If you are just taking Clomid or Femara...you can add injectables. The odds of pregnancy increase with IUI if you have 3 or more follicles. Injectables are really a miracle to me! They sound scary at first, but they really are pretty simple! The worst part about injectables is the price ... but certainly cheaper than IVF.

There's a bunch of different formula's for each individual person. The doc just has to find out what formula works best for you ... it'll happen. I know waiting sucks, because I am sick of waiting to be prego...I just want it NOW. But, having said that, it's not my plan, it's Gods.


----------



## jersdoll

Thanks poppy and pcosmom...
My doc lets me call a lot of the shots so if I want to go straight to IVF he would let me. I think I do want to try injectables first. I'm a nurse so I don't think that the needles will bother me that much (although I/m sure it's a different ballgame when you are giving them to yourself :) ) I'm not sure how it will end up working out with cost. My insurance will cover IVF itself but not some of the medications. They wont cover my progesterone until I am pregnant which I think is pretty lame since I need it to get there. 
Anyways....thanks for welcoming me to the forum. I wish everyone the best for this cycle. It helps me stay positive to see the success of ladies that have been where I am.


----------



## Harvest2009

sunshine314 said:


> Good luck tomorrow Harvest. I won't be testing till July 4th weekend...hopefully this is the month for both of us!

Thanks sunshine, but sadly I got another bfn this month :cry: I can't believe it I fell like I am never gonna get preggo! I guess I just have to wait until Monday to find out what our next step is, I am thinking iui with injectibles but we will see.
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## PoppyPainting

Hi Harvest so sorry to hear it didn't work for you this month, sending you :hugs:
Fx for next month. x


----------



## sunshine314

Harvest2009 said:


> sunshine314 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Harvest. I won't be testing till July 4th weekend...hopefully this is the month for both of us!
> 
> Thanks sunshine, but sadly I got another bfn this month :cry: I can't believe it I fell like I am never gonna get preggo! I guess I just have to wait until Monday to find out what our next step is, I am thinking iui with injectibles but we will see.
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...

So sorry Harvest. :cry: I know what you mean...I feel the same as you that sometimes I feel like I am just destined to never get pregnant. 

Good luck on determining your next step. I am in the same boat as you...I am only 5 dpo but am already feeling out this month. WE have an appt with our doctor on July 5th to figure out the next step. A part of me just wants to skip right to IVF.


----------



## Imaan

jersdoll said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm on my 2nd IUI cycle. 8dpIUI today. Trying to stay positive but it's so hard. This cycle I used clomid 50mg days 5-9 and now progesterone supps. until further notice :) That was the same protocol as my first IUI last month. Doctor says that if we are not successful this month, it's time to look at other options....scary!!

Jersdoll, really wishing you all the very best this time around. Hopefully then you won't need to go down the scary route. :flower:


----------



## Pusskins

Will be starting my IUI cycle soon.
Starting Norethisterone 9th July for 10 day. Injection training 13th July.
Then when af comes I'll start injecting.

I'm really nervous about the injections. Does it hurt? And will my ovaries hurt?
x


----------



## PoppyPainting

Pusskins said:


> Will be starting my IUI cycle soon.
> Starting Norethisterone 9th July for 10 day. Injection training 13th July.
> Then when af comes I'll start injecting.
> 
> I'm really nervous about the injections. Does it hurt? And will my ovaries hurt?
> x

Hi Pusskins, I didn't find the injections painful most of the time. If you try and be breezy about it and just poke it in quick its easier than if you think about it too much! I didn't find my ovaries hurting tho i think some girls do, but omg i had sore boobs!! The sore boobs were when i ovulated, and went on for days!! Now i find the progesterone had made them oversensitive rather than sore- on the plus side tho they do look bigger!! Happy days:haha:


----------



## Imaan

Pusskins said:


> Will be starting my IUI cycle soon.
> Starting Norethisterone 9th July for 10 day. Injection training 13th July.
> Then when af comes I'll start injecting.
> 
> I'm really nervous about the injections. Does it hurt? And will my ovaries hurt?
> x

I also feel scared. I start my first IUI around the 15th July - that's when AF is due. I have injection training on 5th July. What actually happends in injection training? do you have to stick it in there and then? :shrug:


----------



## Pusskins

Imaan said:


> Pusskins said:
> 
> 
> Will be starting my IUI cycle soon.
> Starting Norethisterone 9th July for 10 day. Injection training 13th July.
> Then when af comes I'll start injecting.
> 
> I'm really nervous about the injections. Does it hurt? And will my ovaries hurt?
> x
> 
> I also feel scared. I start my first IUI around the 15th July - that's when AF is due. I have injection training on 5th July. What actually happends in injection training? do you have to stick it in there and then? :shrug:Click to expand...

I was thinking that. I wonder what happens at injection training :shrug:
We will be doing IUI roughly same time :happydance:
x


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> sunshine314 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Harvest. I won't be testing till July 4th weekend...hopefully this is the month for both of us!
> 
> Thanks sunshine, but sadly I got another bfn this month :cry: I can't believe it I fell like I am never gonna get preggo! I guess I just have to wait until Monday to find out what our next step is, I am thinking iui with injectibles but we will see.
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...

Harvest I'm so sorry to hear of the BFN. I know we have all had those feelings of "I'm never going to get preggo!" I still cry all the time about it and I've taken the few months off.

Let us know what the Dr says about the next steps. You should ASK about doing a few IUI with injectables to increase your chances!

Is it bad that I'm kind of hoping after my lap in a few weeks they just say to me "its onto IVF"???? Then at least I know what is happening and I can relax for the rest of the year as we won't do IVF till the new year - need to save the $$ for it!!!


----------



## Imaan

[/QUOTE]I was thinking that. I wonder what happens at injection training :shrug:
We will be doing IUI roughly same time :happydance:
x[/QUOTE]

I know!! it's so exciting isn't it!!! :happydance: hopefully doing it together will help in sharing our experiences (inc. emotions).


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine314 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Harvest. I won't be testing till July 4th weekend...hopefully this is the month for both of us!
> 
> Thanks sunshine, but sadly I got another bfn this month :cry: I can't believe it I fell like I am never gonna get preggo! I guess I just have to wait until Monday to find out what our next step is, I am thinking iui with injectibles but we will see.
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Harvest I'm so sorry to hear of the BFN. I know we have all had those feelings of "I'm never going to get preggo!" I still cry all the time about it and I've taken the few months off.
> 
> Let us know what the Dr says about the next steps. You should ASK about doing a few IUI with injectables to increase your chances!
> 
> Is it bad that I'm kind of hoping after my lap in a few weeks they just say to me "its onto IVF"???? Then at least I know what is happening and I can relax for the rest of the year as we won't do IVF till the new year - need to save the $$ for it!!!Click to expand...

Thanks Springy, I am feeling more positive today, can't wait to find out what will happen next, part of me is hoping IVF too but I know that that would be a big jump. Really hoping IUI with injectibles does the trick, we'll see. 
I was reading what you said on another forum about TSH, mine was around 4 when I did my testing, I wonder if that is why I am not getting preggo, my Dr said that was borderline, maybe I will ask him.


----------



## Mel S

Harvest I am sorry about your BFN.
Fx'd that next time you get your BFP.


----------



## PoppyPainting

Pusskins said:


> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pusskins said:
> 
> 
> Will be starting my IUI cycle soon.
> Starting Norethisterone 9th July for 10 day. Injection training 13th July.
> Then when af comes I'll start injecting.
> 
> I'm really nervous about the injections. Does it hurt? And will my ovaries hurt?
> x
> 
> I also feel scared. I start my first IUI around the 15th July - that's when AF is due. I have injection training on 5th July. What actually happends in injection training? do you have to stick it in there and then? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking that. I wonder what happens at injection training :shrug:
> We will be doing IUI roughly same time :happydance:
> xClick to expand...

At my injection training they showed me how to get the suprecur out the bottle and in to the syringe and how to put new needles on the gonal f pen, then they had a rubber pad that i practised putting the injections into. I did my first real injection at home by myself that evening. 
I found it easier to wait until dh was distracted on the phone then pop upstairs and do the injection then casually tell him afterwards! Coz i knew he'd make me nervous...:haha:


----------



## Mel S

Anyone else caved in and tested early? I'm 9dpo and have a bfp but still not convinced it isn't the hcg shot.....


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hi mel,
I haven't but I'm only 3 dpiui but I will. What trigger did u do? I did 5000 pregnyl on Wednesday night, iui on Friday and 1500 pregnyl on fri, sun and this Tuesday night. But just to see what two lines looks like I did a hpt on sat night and it was so so faint I barely noticed it. I'm sure that a bfp after a few days will be an accurate one for me but maybe everyone is different, plus everyone meds are different.


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine314 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Harvest. I won't be testing till July 4th weekend...hopefully this is the month for both of us!
> 
> Thanks sunshine, but sadly I got another bfn this month :cry: I can't believe it I fell like I am never gonna get preggo! I guess I just have to wait until Monday to find out what our next step is, I am thinking iui with injectibles but we will see.
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Harvest I'm so sorry to hear of the BFN. I know we have all had those feelings of "I'm never going to get preggo!" I still cry all the time about it and I've taken the few months off.
> 
> Let us know what the Dr says about the next steps. You should ASK about doing a few IUI with injectables to increase your chances!
> 
> Is it bad that I'm kind of hoping after my lap in a few weeks they just say to me "its onto IVF"???? Then at least I know what is happening and I can relax for the rest of the year as we won't do IVF till the new year - need to save the $$ for it!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Springy, I am feeling more positive today, can't wait to find out what will happen next, part of me is hoping IVF too but I know that that would be a big jump. Really hoping IUI with injectibles does the trick, we'll see.
> I was reading what you said on another forum about TSH, mine was around 4 when I did my testing, I wonder if that is why I am not getting preggo, my Dr said that was borderline, maybe I will ask him.Click to expand...

My OBGYN didn't feel I should be treated but two others I saw at my clinic when in for my scheduled U/S and Bloodwork felt I needed to be on meds, as did my family doctor when I talked to her about it. There is a lot of debate about when to actually treat women as it is classified as "sub clinical" with anything above 3 or 3.5 so for both you and I within the ranges of 4 to 7 many Dr would leave it untreated. With it slightly elevated it can cause miscarriage too so definitely something you want to watch out for!

I also did a LOT of reading on it and they say that when the TSH even elevated slightly it may prevent the production of eggs .... this is why they wanted me on meds to ensure that this wasn't causing some of my issues.


----------



## Mel S

Trying 2 cope said:


> Hi mel,
> I haven't but I'm only 3 dpiui but I will. What trigger did u do? I did 5000 pregnyl on Wednesday night, iui on Friday and 1500 pregnyl on fri, sun and this Tuesday night. But just to see what two lines looks like I did a hpt on sat night and it was so so faint I barely noticed it. I'm sure that a bfp after a few days will be an accurate one for me but maybe everyone is different, plus everyone meds are different.

I only had one shot of ovi something 6000units on the 17th so it was 10 days ago, I had thought that testing yesterday and today would give me the negative so that if I tested at the end of the week it would be accurate but no such luck and now I'm just not sure!


----------



## sunshine314

Mel S said:


> Anyone else caved in and tested early? I'm 9dpo and have a bfp but still not convinced it isn't the hcg shot.....

Mel, I think that sounds promising! I tested at 6dpo to make sure the trigger was out of my system and got a BFN...I took Ovidrel :)

FX'd for you and your BFP!!!


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine314 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Harvest. I won't be testing till July 4th weekend...hopefully this is the month for both of us!
> 
> Thanks sunshine, but sadly I got another bfn this month :cry: I can't believe it I fell like I am never gonna get preggo! I guess I just have to wait until Monday to find out what our next step is, I am thinking iui with injectibles but we will see.
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Harvest I'm so sorry to hear of the BFN. I know we have all had those feelings of "I'm never going to get preggo!" I still cry all the time about it and I've taken the few months off.
> 
> Let us know what the Dr says about the next steps. You should ASK about doing a few IUI with injectables to increase your chances!
> 
> Is it bad that I'm kind of hoping after my lap in a few weeks they just say to me "its onto IVF"???? Then at least I know what is happening and I can relax for the rest of the year as we won't do IVF till the new year - need to save the $$ for it!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Springy, I am feeling more positive today, can't wait to find out what will happen next, part of me is hoping IVF too but I know that that would be a big jump. Really hoping IUI with injectibles does the trick, we'll see.
> I was reading what you said on another forum about TSH, mine was around 4 when I did my testing, I wonder if that is why I am not getting preggo, my Dr said that was borderline, maybe I will ask him.Click to expand...
> 
> My OBGYN didn't feel I should be treated but two others I saw at my clinic when in for my scheduled U/S and Bloodwork felt I needed to be on meds, as did my family doctor when I talked to her about it. There is a lot of debate about when to actually treat women as it is classified as "sub clinical" with anything above 3 or 3.5 so for both you and I within the ranges of 4 to 7 many Dr would leave it untreated. With it slightly elevated it can cause miscarriage too so definitely something you want to watch out for!
> 
> I also did a LOT of reading on it and they say that when the TSH even elevated slightly it may prevent the production of eggs .... this is why they wanted me on meds to ensure that this wasn't causing some of my issues.Click to expand...

Well I double checked my lab work and my FSH was at 2.9 last time it was measuresd so I guess that is porobably not my problem. Went to the Dr this morning and he is starting me on 100mg of clomid and then injections after that. I will find out more on July 4th at my next scan. He is a little cautious to be too aggressive with injectibles because I am only 29 and could easily overstimulate. It kind of seems like this may be our last kick at the can before IVF because he said "so you want to be a little more aggresive with IUI before IVF" so I guess that might be next. I will probabaly need a lap first though so we will see. FX that we are 4th time lucky!


----------



## Springy

[/QUOTE]Well I double checked my lab work and my FSH was at 2.9 last time it was measuresd so I guess that is porobably not my problem. Went to the Dr this morning and he is starting me on 100mg of clomid and then injections after that. I will find out more on July 4th at my next scan. He is a little cautious to be too aggressive with injectibles because I am only 29 and could easily overstimulate. It kind of seems like this may be our last kick at the can before IVF because he said "so you want to be a little more aggresive with IUI before IVF" so I guess that might be next. I will probabaly need a lap first though so we will see. FX that we are 4th time lucky![/QUOTE]

That is essentially what we were told too - we needed to be more aggressive with the IUI before IVF so we figure we have 1 or 2 IUI with injections after the lap.

What injections did they put you on?


----------



## Harvest2009

Well I double checked my lab work and my FSH was at 2.9 last time it was measuresd so I guess that is porobably not my problem. Went to the Dr this morning and he is starting me on 100mg of clomid and then injections after that. I will find out more on July 4th at my next scan. He is a little cautious to be too aggressive with injectibles because I am only 29 and could easily overstimulate. It kind of seems like this may be our last kick at the can before IVF because he said "so you want to be a little more aggresive with IUI before IVF" so I guess that might be next. I will probabaly need a lap first though so we will see. FX that we are 4th time lucky![/QUOTE]

That is essentially what we were told too - we needed to be more aggressive with the IUI before IVF so we figure we have 1 or 2 IUI with injections after the lap.

What injections did they put you on?[/QUOTE]

Not sure yet what brand of injections I will be on, he wants to see me for a day 8 scan after I am done the clomid and then he will let me know. I'll keep you in the loop :)


----------



## sunshine314

Harvest2009 said:


> Well I double checked my lab work and my FSH was at 2.9 last time it was measuresd so I guess that is porobably not my problem. Went to the Dr this morning and he is starting me on 100mg of clomid and then injections after that. I will find out more on July 4th at my next scan. He is a little cautious to be too aggressive with injectibles because I am only 29 and could easily overstimulate. It kind of seems like this may be our last kick at the can before IVF because he said "so you want to be a little more aggresive with IUI before IVF" so I guess that might be next. I will probabaly need a lap first though so we will see. FX that we are 4th time lucky!

That is essentially what we were told too - we needed to be more aggressive with the IUI before IVF so we figure we have 1 or 2 IUI with injections after the lap.

What injections did they put you on?[/QUOTE]

Not sure yet what brand of injections I will be on, he wants to see me for a day 8 scan after I am done the clomid and then he will let me know. I'll keep you in the loop :)[/QUOTE]

Good luck with everything Springy and Harvest...I find out next Tuesday if I am joining you with injections/IUI or if I am moving onto IVF.


----------



## Harvest2009

sunshine314 said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Well I double checked my lab work and my FSH was at 2.9 last time it was measuresd so I guess that is porobably not my problem. Went to the Dr this morning and he is starting me on 100mg of clomid and then injections after that. I will find out more on July 4th at my next scan. He is a little cautious to be too aggressive with injectibles because I am only 29 and could easily overstimulate. It kind of seems like this may be our last kick at the can before IVF because he said "so you want to be a little more aggresive with IUI before IVF" so I guess that might be next. I will probabaly need a lap first though so we will see. FX that we are 4th time lucky!
> 
> That is essentially what we were told too - we needed to be more aggressive with the IUI before IVF so we figure we have 1 or 2 IUI with injections after the lap.
> 
> What injections did they put you on?Click to expand...

Not sure yet what brand of injections I will be on, he wants to see me for a day 8 scan after I am done the clomid and then he will let me know. I'll keep you in the loop :)[/QUOTE]

Good luck with everything Springy and Harvest...I find out next Tuesday if I am joining you with injections/IUI or if I am moving onto IVF.[/QUOTE]

Good luck Sunshine, I have my FX for you :)


----------



## sunshine314

Thanks Harvest...and thanks for being my buddy (I didn't even know you could do that haha)!

I have absolutely no symptoms so not looking too good right now but I am still keeping my hopes up for when I test this coming weekend :)


----------



## jersdoll

Well girls, I am getting closer to test day...Friday.. and I am holding out very well because I am sure I will be disappointed. No symptoms at all (the progesterone does mask things like sore boobs for me) and I just don't feel pregnant. Starting to feel like this is never going to happen and I'm feeling like I should give up. I feel like everything in my life revolves around my infertility and I'm frustrated. I've never been pregnant...no mc's which it seems like a lot of girls have had. I cant imagine how hard that would be to get excited and then lose the baby, but at least it would tell me that it was possible. Now i just feel like something is unfixably wrong with me, or DH's sperm and my eggs are incompatible and our dreams will never come true....

So frustrated today!!


----------



## sunshine314

so sorry Jersdoll...I feel the EXACT same way as you sometimes...that I am just not destined to become pregnant. I am also feeling out this month...no symptoms. 

I have a questino for you though...I am also on progesterone...so what do you mean the progesterone "masks things like sore boobs for me"? Do you mean it makes your boobs sore or doesn't? My boobs aren't sore at all (althought sometimes I like to imagine them to be so I can be hopeful) and that is the one thing I remember happening before my chemical pregnancy back in February. I just keep praying and praying about it and I just want to know that one day it will happen.


----------



## Mel S

sunshine314 said:


> Mel S said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else caved in and tested early? I'm 9dpo and have a bfp but still not convinced it isn't the hcg shot.....
> 
> Mel, I think that sounds promising! I tested at 6dpo to make sure the trigger was out of my system and got a BFN...I took Ovidrel :)
> 
> FX'd for you and your BFP!!!Click to expand...

Looks like it isn't going to be my month - my temperature took a massive nose dive this morning so I did another test - BFN this time. :(


----------



## PoppyPainting

Sorry to hear your news Mel, Fx that a bfp happens for you soon.:hugs:
jers doll and sunshine i totally echo what you are both saying, i feel like i'll never get pregnant, and the ttc has been going on forever. it gets hard to focus on other things when all you want is a baby and to be a family.:cry:


----------



## jersdoll

sunshine314 said:


> so sorry Jersdoll...I feel the EXACT same way as you sometimes...that I am just not destined to become pregnant. I am also feeling out this month...no symptoms.
> 
> I have a questino for you though...I am also on progesterone...so what do you mean the progesterone "masks things like sore boobs for me"? Do you mean it makes your boobs sore or doesn't? My boobs aren't sore at all (althought sometimes I like to imagine them to be so I can be hopeful) and that is the one thing I remember happening before my chemical pregnancy back in February. I just keep praying and praying about it and I just want to know that one day it will happen.

Thanks Sunshine!! I guess all we can do is keep hoping and try to stay positive. To answer your question, usually I do get sore boobs before my period starts. I know it is also I early pregnancy sign so I guess I would just assume it would be more pronounced if I was pregnant. However, with the progesterone, my boobs don't get sore at all. I also started acupuncture last month which was my first month on progesterone, and my acupuncturist says that the lack of sore boobs is a good thing and means that my body is becoming more balanced. I'm not really sure....it's all so confusing. All I know is that I don't feel pregnant and if I am this month, I would be beyond surprised.


----------



## Harvest2009

Sorry for the BFN Mel, I know it never gets easier to see the one line, hang in there :)

I know how you ladies feel, don't think I will ever get preggo it is so sad and frustrating. I am trying to trust in the fact that ther must be a plan for us and it will happen at the right time but that is not always easy.

Jersdoll, how are you liking acupuncture? I was doing it for 3 months before we started our IUIs but it was quite expensive and my insurance only covered $300 for the year, that sure went fast! We have been recommended to try IVF next if our 4th IUI doesn't work and I am really wanting to do some more acupuncture to get my body in a good place first :)

Any symptoms yet Sunshine? FX for you!


----------



## Mel S

PoppyPainting said:


> Sorry to hear your news Mel, Fx that a bfp happens for you soon.:hugs:
> jers doll and sunshine i totally echo what you are both saying, i feel like i'll never get pregnant, and the ttc has been going on forever. it gets hard to focus on other things when all you want is a baby and to be a family.:cry:



Thanks - I am completely confused now as temp went right back up again today and still no AF - I think I am 12dpo but I am beginning to wonder if my dates are wrong as I every other month since I have been temping my temp dropped 10-11dpo and AF was straight there!


----------



## Cindy0925

OMG- you took the words right out of my mouth...
i go for my PG test on 7/3 after my first IUI cycle...i feel nothing - well, i cramp all the time and my boobs are sore but it's from the progesterone inserts...i'm trying to be positive but, i just feel like it's not going to work this time...all i do is analyze every cramp, twinge...my whole world revolves around trying to get PG...i feel your pain - and i wish you luck...:dust:



jersdoll said:


> Well girls, I am getting closer to test day...Friday.. and I am holding out very well because I am sure I will be disappointed. No symptoms at all (the progesterone does mask things like sore boobs for me) and I just don't feel pregnant. Starting to feel like this is never going to happen and I'm feeling like I should give up. I feel like everything in my life revolves around my infertility and I'm frustrated. I've never been pregnant...no mc's which it seems like a lot of girls have had. I cant imagine how hard that would be to get excited and then lose the baby, but at least it would tell me that it was possible. Now i just feel like something is unfixably wrong with me, or DH's sperm and my eggs are incompatible and our dreams will never come true....
> 
> So frustrated today!!


----------



## Cindy0925

progesterone inserts will give you all the symptoms of being pregnant w/o actually being...the sore boobs, cramps..b/c when you become PG, that's what your body produces to help support the pregnancy...




sunshine314 said:


> so sorry Jersdoll...I feel the EXACT same way as you sometimes...that I am just not destined to become pregnant. I am also feeling out this month...no symptoms.
> 
> I have a questino for you though...I am also on progesterone...so what do you mean the progesterone "masks things like sore boobs for me"? Do you mean it makes your boobs sore or doesn't? My boobs aren't sore at all (althought sometimes I like to imagine them to be so I can be hopeful) and that is the one thing I remember happening before my chemical pregnancy back in February. I just keep praying and praying about it and I just want to know that one day it will happen.


----------



## sunshine314

Just got a BFN at 12 dpo...even though I was expecting it, it still sucked seeing only one line (and believe me, I TRIED to see a second line, I couldn't even imagine one there). 

The :witch: should be here tomorrow.


----------



## jersdoll

Yep, I'm out too. Unfortunately, my FS wont let me stop taking progesterone until it is confirmed negative with a blood test, and being that it's a three day weekend, I cant go do that until tuesday. At $4 an insert, that's pretty crappy :) Well.....here's to next month.

Harvest, I do like the acupuncture because I find it very relaxing. Not really sure if it is having much other benefit or not. If I get to IVF, I will for sure keep doing it just in case if does have a benefit. I agree with you that the cost is pretty prohibitive.


----------



## Harvest2009

sunshine314 said:


> Just got a BFN at 12 dpo...even though I was expecting it, it still sucked seeing only one line (and believe me, I TRIED to see a second line, I couldn't even imagine one there).
> 
> The :witch: should be here tomorrow.

Sorry for the witch showing up sunshine I know it is tough, hang in there!

Sorry for your bfn too jersdoll, fx for a bfp next round! I agree I definitely want to do acupuncture if we start ivf next month.


----------



## PoppyPainting

jersdoll said:


> Yep, I'm out too. Unfortunately, my FS wont let me stop taking progesterone until it is confirmed negative with a blood test, and being that it's a three day weekend, I cant go do that until tuesday. At $4 an insert, that's pretty crappy :) Well.....here's to next month.
> 
> Harvest, I do like the acupuncture because I find it very relaxing. Not really sure if it is having much other benefit or not. If I get to IVF, I will for sure keep doing it just in case if does have a benefit. I agree with you that the cost is pretty prohibitive.

sorry to hear your news jersdoll, but on the positive side maybe the blood test could show something different to the preg test, why else would the fs recommend it? :thumbup:
i worry that when i test thurs if i get a neg it could turn positive a few days later ( v small chance i know as i'll be 15dpiui) and my progesterone only takes me up to thurs morning.


----------



## sunshine314

Ok so the witch didnt show up yestrday and there are no signs of her coming (no spotting which is usual for me before AF). She is never late so I was thinking maybe I am pregnant...well, tested today again at 14 dpo and BFN. UGHHHH! 

If I'm not pregnant I just want her to come so I can start my next cycle. I ran out of progesterone last Thursday and when I go off progesterone, AF starts two or three days later. My progesterone isn't normally that low, but the doctor does it as more of a precaution.


----------



## Harvest2009

sunshine314 said:


> Ok so the witch didnt show up yestrday and there are no signs of her coming (no spotting which is usual for me before AF). She is never late so I was thinking maybe I am pregnant...well, tested today again at 14 dpo and BFN. UGHHHH!
> 
> If I'm not pregnant I just want her to come so I can start my next cycle. I ran out of progesterone last Thursday and when I go off progesterone, AF starts two or three days later. My progesterone isn't normally that low, but the doctor does it as more of a precaution.

FX for you sunshine, hope that no AF is a good sign for you, hang in there. 

Just went for my CD8 scan and have 7 follies around 10mm and starting repronex injections tonight. I am super nervous as I have never done injections before, anyone have any advice?


----------



## jersdoll

sunshine314 said:


> Ok so the witch didnt show up yestrday and there are no signs of her coming (no spotting which is usual for me before AF). She is never late so I was thinking maybe I am pregnant...well, tested today again at 14 dpo and BFN. UGHHHH!
> 
> If I'm not pregnant I just want her to come so I can start my next cycle. I ran out of progesterone last Thursday and when I go off progesterone, AF starts two or three days later. My progesterone isn't normally that low, but the doctor does it as more of a precaution.

OOOOOH Sunshine!! Really hoping for you!! Can you go get a blood test done?


----------



## PoppyPainting

fx for you sunshine.
harvest i found the best thing for injections was just to try to do it quickly and get it over with! i didn't tell dh b4 i went upstairs to do my first coz i knew he'd make a fuss and worry me! good luck


----------



## Imaan

Feeling so down right now. I was meant to start injection training today but the nurse weighed me and said I've gained 5lbs and now can't have IUI until I have lost some weight. I am 13st 7lbs and 170cm tall. She said we can start in August but only if my period starts on 11th-13th otherwise we will have to wait till September - the reason being: they only work on inseminations on Mondays and Thursdays and she said the date I will be probably be inseminated will probably clash with bank holiday Monday.

That will be almost a year of waiting just to start IUI and 7 years waiting in total :(


----------



## Pusskins

Imaan said:


> Feeling so down right now. I was meant to start injection training today but the nurse weighed me and said I've gained 5lbs and now can't have IUI until I have lost some weight. I am 13st 7lbs and 170cm tall. She said we can start in August but only if my period starts on 11th-13th otherwise we will have to wait till September - the reason being: they only work on inseminations on Mondays and Thursdays and she said the date I will be probably be inseminated will probably clash with bank holiday Monday.
> 
> That will be almost a year of waiting just to start IUI and 7 years waiting in total :(

Aww hun, that's crap. I hate there rules with weight. I had the other problem, I was too thin, took me a year to put the weight on. Agony!
Hope it all works out for you in August. xx


----------



## sunshine314

Thanks so much for the encouragement girls...but unfortunatly the witch came this morning. It was such a bummer as I did get my hopes up a bit...two full days late GRRRR.

I had a follow up with my FS and he gave me basically two options...the first being a laprascopy (sp?) and then if everything is clear, moving on to injectibles. The second is going straight to IVF. My husband and I aren't sure what to do and want to talk about it tonight. My cost will be about $4000/month on injectibles and the FS said that my chances are about the same as they were for the clomid. I just don't want to waste another 6 months and spend a lot of money on injectibles just to have them not work then have to go to IVF anyways. Ugh...I just wish my body worked. 

Imaan - I am so sorry about your waiting. Have you looked to see if there are any fertility offices that are open on weekends and holidays? Mine has 6 offices and the centrally located one is open every day of the year. 

Harvest - so many big follies! That is awesome! I don't have any advice with injectibles...but I am sure it will go great :)


----------



## Imaan

Pusskins - thank you hun. I am pretty sure that August is out of the question too as I was just working out my dates. Do you know what the upper and lower weight bands are? I am glad you are up to your ideal weight now. 

Sunshine - thank you. Are you based on the US? I don't think it works like that here in the UK. You have to stick to the hospital that you are with as far as I know :shrug:


----------



## Harvest2009

sunshine314 said:


> Thanks so much for the encouragement girls...but unfortunatly the witch came this morning. It was such a bummer as I did get my hopes up a bit...two full days late GRRRR.
> 
> I had a follow up with my FS and he gave me basically two options...the first being a laprascopy (sp?) and then if everything is clear, moving on to injectibles. The second is going straight to IVF. My husband and I aren't sure what to do and want to talk about it tonight. My cost will be about $4000/month on injectibles and the FS said that my chances are about the same as they were for the clomid. I just don't want to waste another 6 months and spend a lot of money on injectibles just to have them not work then have to go to IVF anyways. Ugh...I just wish my body worked.
> 
> Imaan - I am so sorry about your waiting. Have you looked to see if there are any fertility offices that are open on weekends and holidays? Mine has 6 offices and the centrally located one is open every day of the year.
> 
> Harvest - so many big follies! That is awesome! I don't have any advice with injectibles...but I am sure it will go great :)

So sorry the witch got you sunshine! Have you decided what you are going to do? Our Dr told us pretty much the same thing IVF or a lap with 6 months of trying naturally. I think we are going to go straight to IVF it this 4th IUI doesn't work. If you have a lap and they find something wrong the treatment is usually IVF anyways so I guess it is kind of an uneccessay surgery. I read a study about this that you might find interesting:

https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi...ionid=E39E2002A06E538B31DA086CFB25E134.d01t02

Take care :)


----------



## Springy

sunshine314 said:


> Thanks so much for the encouragement girls...but unfortunatly the witch came this morning. It was such a bummer as I did get my hopes up a bit...two full days late GRRRR.
> 
> I had a follow up with my FS and he gave me basically two options...the first being a laprascopy (sp?) and then if everything is clear, moving on to injectibles. The second is going straight to IVF. My husband and I aren't sure what to do and want to talk about it tonight. My cost will be about $4000/month on injectibles and the FS said that my chances are about the same as they were for the clomid. I just don't want to waste another 6 months and spend a lot of money on injectibles just to have them not work then have to go to IVF anyways. Ugh...I just wish my body worked.
> 
> Imaan - I am so sorry about your waiting. Have you looked to see if there are any fertility offices that are open on weekends and holidays? Mine has 6 offices and the centrally located one is open every day of the year.
> 
> Harvest - so many big follies! That is awesome! I don't have any advice with injectibles...but I am sure it will go great :)

You sound like you are in the EXACT same position that I am in. I have opted for the lap as I didn't want to use injectables if there was endometriosis or scar tissue etc. that was the real reason why DH and I haven't had success in close to 2 years. Injectables are about $1000 a month for me and I honestly felt that there was no point in spending 1 - 2K if I was destined for IVF because of endometriosis. As much as I want them to tell me that there is nothing wrong, there is a part of me that is almost wishing they tell us to move straight to IVF....

Not sure what else to tell you other than you need to trust your gut instinct on whether to do the lap or not, and after discussion with my OBGYN DH and I felt that a lap was the right thing for us to do.

Hang in there and try to stay positive. Trust me I know its hard ... and we all have the days where we think "why can't our bodies work" or "why me?" I have been having them more and more the past few weeks - I just go back to the fact that Life is not always fair and that for some reason I am being "tested" and that when I do have a child DH and I will appreciate him/her that much more.


----------



## sunshine314

Thank you Springy...sounds like we are in the same position.

DH and I have talked it over and still have loads of questions for my FS. We have a follow up appointment tomorrow so we will see how that goes. I think I just may ask him straight out tomorrow what he thinks I should do and if he thinks I would be wasting my time (and $$) on injectibles (assuming the lap comes out ok), when I could be saving that money and putting it towards IVF. $4K is A LOT per month...much more then the $1.5K I spend each month right now...and I think that is A LOT. 

Decisions, decisions...

Good luck to you with your lap! If I am correct, I think it is coming up this month right? Fingers crossed that it goes OK and that afterwards you will have a better idea of what road you want to take to help you start your family :)


----------



## Springy

Where are you located now? Just curious why your IUI are so much more than anything I have heard of and your injectables also seem pretty steep.

My IUI with clomid were around $500 a month - $600 max ... with injectables we were told the cost of the drugs was about $1000 plus the $400 for the IUI we are looking at about $1500 for IUI with injectables.

I do think wow - 3000 that I could be putting towards IVF! But I am lucky that my drug plan will pay for 6 cycles of fertility treatments in a life time so we are going to use 2 on injectables with IUI and we said we would never do more than 4 IVF in a life time so the other 4 will be saved for that, as our Dr told us that IVF drugs are about $5000! YIKES!


----------



## Harvest2009

sunshine314 said:


> Thank you Springy...sounds like we are in the same position.
> 
> DH and I have talked it over and still have loads of questions for my FS. We have a follow up appointment tomorrow so we will see how that goes. I think I just may ask him straight out tomorrow what he thinks I should do and if he thinks I would be wasting my time (and $$) on injectibles (assuming the lap comes out ok), when I could be saving that money and putting it towards IVF. $4K is A LOT per month...much more then the $1.5K I spend each month right now...and I think that is A LOT.
> 
> Decisions, decisions...
> 
> Good luck to you with your lap! If I am correct, I think it is coming up this month right? Fingers crossed that it goes OK and that afterwards you will have a better idea of what road you want to take to help you start your family :)

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow sunshine! let us know how it goes :)


----------



## Harvest2009

Well ladies, bad news today, even with the injectibles I am down to only 1 follie. I was really hoping for multiple but no such luck. I feel like this cycle is kind of a waste, I am so ready to move on from here. This 2ww is going to feel like an eternity


----------



## LittleBird

Aw, sorry to hear that, Harvest. But you know, people have had success with one follicle, don't give up just yet. I hope that one follie proves you wrong and you end up with your BFP!


----------



## sunshine314

Don't give up yet Harvest...people get pregnant all the time off of just one follicle. You never know...maybe it is meant to be this month :) Keep us update, I will definitely keep my fingers crossed for you. 

Springy - I am in the states and my health insurance is sucky. I used to have great insurance until my company went cheap and now it doesn't cover anything. An IUI is $450 but with all the monitoring and the drugs, a clomid cycle ends out being around $1500 per month. I checked around to different clinics in my area and a cycle like mine would normally run anywhere from $1200 to $1700 so my doctor is in the middle or a little higher than others but they came highly recommended to me and I love them so it is worth it. If we have to pay for IVF on our own, the first cycle is 12K then and as long as I have extra embies that I can freeze, each cycle after that is 4K. 

After talking to my doctor yesterday for over an hour, I have decided to apply to be an egg donor. I have always been very open to do this I just had no clue I was even a candidate until a couple days ago. It makes me excited at the prospect of helping someone else start a family...and maybe I am weird but I really don't think of my eggs as "children", it makes me excited to know that I could make a huge impact on the happiness in someone else's life. I still don't know if I will be accepted but if I am another great perk to it is that my recipients will pay for my IVF (all but $1500 of it). I will probably wait out the month to see if I get chosen, and if not, then we will proceed with our own cycle and hope for the best.


----------



## Harvest2009

Wow sunshine, what a great decision :) I really hope that you are chosen for egg donation and can begin whole process soon. Maybe we will be at the same stage, if this IUI doesn't work I think we will start IVF right after. Keep us posted on how it is going. All the best to you :) Great new picture!


----------



## sunshine314

Harvest...I already passed the first round of questioning and now I am on to my second application. This one is CRAZY...they ask you everything under the sun (they even asked what my favorite movie/band/color/etc was). I submitted that and am just waiting now. The nurse says there are a lot of women in need of donors and she thinks I may get selected quickly so hopefully that happens and we can get started up soon :)


----------



## sekky

morning everyone just joined the forum today


----------



## Pusskins

Hi Sekky
Did you have IUI in May/June?


----------

